# What Cured Weed Looks Like



## BobCajun (Sep 27, 2020)

I don't recommend that anyone in North America or Europe ever cure weed or smoke cured weed, it may be harmful or fatal to noobs, hahaha. Noobs can only handle fluorescent green weed. This is not completely fried yet but the curing part is done, took about 48 hours from harvest. Should be done in about another day. You guys have fun waiting around for weeks though.


----------



## Doomhammer69 (Sep 27, 2020)

Looks yummy, what strain are we looking at?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 27, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> I don't recommend that anyone in North America or Europe ever cure weed or smoke cured weed, it may be harmful or fatal to noobs, hahaha. Noobs can only handle fluorescent green weed.
> 
> View attachment 4697304


Only 3 mos. in. Almost toxic. LMAO. TY. Needed.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Only 3 mos. in. Almost toxic. LMAO. TY. Needed. View attachment 4697306View attachment 4697307View attachment 4697308View attachment 4697309


Nice job storing uncured weed. It's very fluorescent. I'd hate to be your lungs though, smoking all that chlorophyll.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 27, 2020)

Doomhammer69 said:


> Looks yummy, what strain are we looking at?


Ice Cream, Paradise Seeds.


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 27, 2020)

mmm brown weed


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 27, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> Nice job storing uncured weed. It's very fluorescent. I'd hate to be your lungs though, smoking all that chlorophyll.


It's still curing 5 mos later, lol. Just another easy way to burp and turn in bulk without purge valves. No hay. Funny guy. All good. Smooth for GG. I'm happy. Peace.


----------



## Guerillagrower91 (Sep 27, 2020)

5 months of curing ! Is the patience worth it


----------



## J232 (Sep 27, 2020)

I dunno man, it all looks pretty dank to me.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 27, 2020)

Guerillagrower91 said:


> 5 months of curing ! Is the patience worth it


It's actually 8 months since first jarred. Opened twice a week and gently poured into large bin and put back into the jar and dark for another week. I think it is worth it. Smoother flavor and easy on the lungs for the strain. This GG straight from dry will rip your lungs out and taste pine dirt and diesel. Civilized now.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It's still curing 5 mos later, lol. Just another easy way to burp and turn in bulk without purge valves. No hay. Funny guy. All good. Smooth for GG. I'm happy. Peace.


It looks okay actually, just still too green for my liking, also too much leaf, though less than most peoples' or dispensary weed. I would say you need a few more weeks ripening time so the calyxes fill in more. Thanks for posting your picks though, apparently several months of aging does reduce the green somewhat.

My pic not only shows properly cured weed but also properly cleaned down weed. It was also washed after cleaning down, by putting in a salad spinner with deionized water and spinning it in the water, pouring the water off and spinning the remaining water off. How many other growers actually wash their product to get any mold and airborne debris off? My guess, exactly none. And no, the trichs don't come off. I don't see any in the water at all. If trichs came off from room temperature water hitting them then no outdoor weed would have any left, because it does tend to rain now and then. All the washing does is make it fit for human consumption.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 27, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> It looks okay actually, just still too green for my liking.


Hang on amoment. Made me get out of bed and grab a handful. Uploading.


----------



## J232 (Sep 27, 2020)

I dry it good, there’s a garden bag behind me with a couple plants stuffed in it from over 6 weeks ago. I jarred a couple plants and got lazy, my cure is as long as the smoke survives. I keep telling myself I should move the bagged plants to a bucket at least, prob when I run out of what I trimmed already


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Hang on amoment. Made me get out of bed and grab a handful. Uploading.


My only excuse is the 3500K light source. As pulled minutes ago. 8 mos.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 27, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> mmm brown weed


Miss those $15 quarters that inspired "the more you cough, the more you get off". Different time. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My only excuse is the 3500K light source. As pulled minutes ago. 8 mos.View attachment 4697326


It does look pretty good, it's not bright green. Just wasn't ripened ripened long enough, which is why it's largely leaf. It's like most other peoples' though. Few people flower longer than 8-10 weeks. The buds I showed were 12 weeks. I normally go 15 but that particular strain seemed to ripen faster than others, at least the tops, so I took the top buds off at 12 and will leave the rest for a few more.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 27, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> mmm brown weed


Yeah, something you never saw in your life, I'm sure. Keep smoking your chlorophyll, like a classless person will do.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 27, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> It does look pretty good, it's not bright green. Just wasn't ripened ripened long enough, which is why it's largely leaf. It's like most other peoples' though. Few people flower longer than 8-10 weeks. The buds I showed were 12 weeks.


Just different strains. Approaching week 13 when cut. Not quite done. Saw a possible spot of PM. Cut the next day. Also have yet to final trim. That comes at 12 months. Then vacuum seal and in the deep freeze. I'm not net fed or raised. Non profit hobby.

Your buds look great. Mine would taste like dry leaves if that far past ripe to my preference.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just different strains. Approaching week 13 when cut. Not quite done. Saw a possible spot of PM. Cut the next day. Also have yet to final trim. That comes at 12 months. Then vacuum seal and in the deep freeze. I'm not net fed or raised. Non profit hobby.
> 
> Your buds look great. Mine would taste like dry leaves if that far past ripe to my preference.


It doesn't actually get fully ripe until 16 weeks but mold does become an issue the longer it goes. Some strains can take it, some not. This Ice Cream strain is more mold prone than some others. There was the beginnings of bud rot on one pheno so I pretty much had to take the top buds off even though it was only 12 weeks in. The lower buds are still fine though and need more filling out.

Calyxes don't really expand fully until about week 14, I've found, and they still fill in more right up to 16, which is when they pretty much have to come down because leaves have yellowed out so much and to keep the cycle time reasonable. But even then the trichs are not all amber, so that tells you that trichs are not a reliable indication of ripeness, at all. You just flower them for 15-16 weeks, no matter what they look like. They do keep gaining weight, though at a lower rate when they start taking up less water in the last few weeks. Why harvest when you can still get more weight by leaving them longer, and they keep getting more potent and better flavor? You just use 3 chambers instead of 2 and give each 5 weeks, or a little more if you want 16 week weed. 15 seems to be the most practical and produces good enough results.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 27, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> It doesn't actually get fully ripe until 16 weeks but mold does become an issue the longer it goes. Some strains can take it, some not. This Ice Cream strain is more mold prone than some others. There was the beginnings of bud rot on one pheno so I pretty much had to take the top buds off even though it was only 12 weeks in. The lower buds are still fine though and need more filling out.
> 
> Calyxes don't really expand fully until about week 14, I've found, and they still fill in more right up to 16, which is when they pretty much have to come down because leaves have yellowed out so much and to keep the cycle time reasonable. But even then the trichs are not all amber, so that tells you that trichs are not a reliable indication of ripeness, at all. You just flower them for 15-16 weeks, no matter what they look like. They do keep gaining weight, though at a lower rate when they start taking up less water in the last few weeks. Why harvest when you can still get more weight by leaving them longer, and they keep getting more potent and better flavor? You just use 3 chambers instead of 2 and give each 5 weeks, or a little more if you want 16 week weed.


Only legal here for two years. Limited seeds and strains forever. As well as space and short unpredictable summers. Try to pull two full indoors every year and 1 out. 4x4 only. Time is always short. And I work too hard to keep my indoors almost sterile. Any funny stuff and I'll chop.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Only legal here for two years. Limited seeds and strains forever. As well as space and short unpredictable summers. Try to pull two full indoors every year and 1 out. 4x4 only. Time is always short. And I work too hard to keep my indoors almost sterile. Any funny stuff and I'll chop.


I see. Well good job with what you have to work with then. Now here's the thing about curing, it takes forever at low humidity and room temperature. The conditions for quick removal of chlorophyll and starch are 95-105 F and 75-95% RH. Obviously nobody recommends that in any Cannabis curing tutorial, so that's why all dispensary weed is green and harsh, and most personally grown weed because they all do the exact same thing, which is really a process called "aging", not curing. See for yourself https://www.chesapeakepipeandcigar.com/?page_id=3002


----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 28, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> I don't recommend that anyone in North America or Europe ever cure weed or smoke cured weed, it may be harmful or fatal to noobs, hahaha. Noobs can only handle fluorescent green weed. This is not completely fried yet but the curing part is done, took about 48 hours from harvest. Should be done in about another day. You guys have fun waiting around for weeks though.
> 
> View attachment 4697304


Close-up please.


----------



## Psyphish (Sep 28, 2020)

Imagine going through all the trouble of growing, trimming, washing and curing just to set the weed on fire. Yum, tastes faintly of terpenes and toxins.


----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 28, 2020)

Psyphish said:


> Imagine going through all the trouble of growing, trimming, washing and curing just to set the weed on fire. Yum, tastes faintly of terpenes and toxins.


Yeah, better vape it.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 28, 2020)

Seems to be pretty much dried now. Didn't change a whole lot, shrank considerably and got less white. Smells dank, not like freshly chopped, that would suck. This is full premium right here. To bad Psyphish can't get anything this primo, stuck with uncured noobweed. Would anybody smoke uncured tobacco? Yeah, if they were insane or just didn't give a crap about quality I suppose, otherwise probably not. I wonder if anyone here ever heard of Panama Red or Colombian Gold. Pretty sure they weren't green, so Horsefat would never smoke it. Well, this is Canadian Gold right here.


----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 28, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> Seems to be pretty much dried now. Didn't change a whole lot, shrank considerably and got less white. Smells dank, not like freshly chopped, that would suck. This is full premium right here. To bad Horselover fat can't get anything this primo, stuck with uncured noobweed. Would anybody smoke uncured tobacco? Yeah, if they were insane or just didn't give a crap about quality I suppose, otherwise probably not.
> 
> View attachment 4697656


I dunno what you are on about. I just asked for a close up.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 28, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> I dunno what you are on about. I just asked for a close up.


Oh sorry, that was the quote you used in your post. If you're not a cured weed mocker like that guy Psyphish then my apologies. Glad I didn't say anything worse about you there, would have been a friendly fire incident. But CAN you get anything that primo? I think not, therefore I wasn't really off the mark that much, right?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 28, 2020)

Honestly I just came for the comments, lol.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 28, 2020)

I should have hit Psyphish with a Cletus pic but I guess it's not worth it. That was pretty insolent though so I have one in the chamber if he really wants it.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 28, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> I dunno what you are on about. I just asked for a close up.


I edited it so it says Psyphish instead of you. But no that's probably as close as I can get with that camera. Not much to see closer anyway. Just looks like buds that were in a pile, so they're kind of rounded off and compacted. You only see crystals sticking out when you baby your buds, which I don't find worthwhile. It's the same buds just the way I do it they're a lot less bulky. To cure weed properly it's best to pile them, like they do in Colombia, just not in the sun like they do but on a heating pad with parchment over it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 28, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Honestly I just came for the comments, lol.
> View attachment 4697659


It is good


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 28, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> The conditions for quick removal of chlorophyll and starch are 95-105 F and 75-95% RH.


Are you doing this under these conditions? How? Hard to keep rh at those levels with thst heat I'd imagine


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 28, 2020)

I've always thought bud that got overdried was junk. But I've left some out by accident and it still retained its stank and the bowl hits were huge= massive stone.


----------



## getogrow (Sep 28, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> Seems to be pretty much dried now. Didn't change a whole lot, shrank considerably and got less white. Smells dank, not like freshly chopped, that would suck. This is full premium right here. To bad Psyphish can't get anything this primo, stuck with uncured noobweed. Would anybody smoke uncured tobacco? Yeah, if they were insane or just didn't give a crap about quality I suppose, otherwise probably not. I wonder if anyone here ever heard of Panama Red or Colombian Gold. Pretty sure they weren't green, so Horsefat would never smoke it. Well, this is Canadian Gold right here.
> 
> View attachment 4697656


fuckin molded , and oven dried trash! what the fuck are you trying to preach over here ? look at your rubbish brown weed! tobacco is the subject you should stick to. weed aint your thang. So yours is "primo" in 48 hours ?! what the fuck are you on ? have you read any of the links you posted? If you can dry weed in 2 days then you keep that shit to yourself. let alone CURE IT ??
it only takes you 30 weeks to finish because your using cheap ass blurple fuckin lights. There is a tiny bit of truth to your 16 week weed but you would never be able to grasp it so stay out of it. 
you said michagans shit was mostly leaf ?! 
ANY weed done in 2 days is trash, period.


----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 28, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> Oh sorry, that was the quote you used in your post. If you're not a cured weed mocker like that guy Psyphish then my apologies. Glad I didn't say anything worse about you there, would have been a friendly fire incident. But CAN you get anything that primo? I think not, therefore I wasn't really off the mark that much, right?





BobCajun said:


> I edited it so it says Psyphish instead of you. But no that's probably as close as I can get with that camera. Not much to see closer anyway. Just looks like buds that were in a pile, so they're kind of rounded off and compacted. You only see crystals sticking out when you baby your buds, which I don't find worthwhile. It's the same buds just the way I do it they're a lot less bulky. To cure weed properly it's best to pile them, like they do in Colombia, just not in the sun like they do but on a heating pad with parchment over it.


I get what I grow. I usually dry trimmed buds in cardboard boxes. Then transfer to jars for cure and storage. I just opened a new jar. The dry wasn't great, but it's been in the jar for two months. I'm kinda color blind though.



(Edit: yeah, i have cats...)


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 28, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> Seems to be pretty much dried now. Didn't change a whole lot, shrank considerably and got less white. Smells dank, not like freshly chopped, that would suck. This is full premium right here. To bad Psyphish can't get anything this primo, stuck with uncured noobweed. Would anybody smoke uncured tobacco? Yeah, if they were insane or just didn't give a crap about quality I suppose, otherwise probably not. I wonder if anyone here ever heard of Panama Red or Colombian Gold. Pretty sure they weren't green, so Horsefat would never smoke it. Well, this is Canadian Gold right here.
> 
> View attachment 4697656


Was kind of watching for this pic.

Pretty sure I had some weed cured like that in Central America - very "funky" but tasty - different.
Almost no aroma until broken by hand - no grinders. Kind of chunky, but not powdered in the bowl.
We only bought it because our host said it was good - it didn't look "good". Glad we did.

What would you consider a minimum amount that could be cured this way?
My curiosity might last another 90ish days to try some.


----------



## getogrow (Sep 28, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> To cure weed properly it's best to pile them, like they do in Colombia, just not in the sun like they do but on a heating pad with parchment over it.



So this is the only way to get rid of chlorophyll?


----------



## .Smoke (Sep 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Only 3 mos. in. Almost toxic. LMAO. TY. Needed. View attachment 4697306View attachment 4697307View attachment 4697308View attachment 4697309


As @MICHI-CAN showed, properly cured cannabis does in fact stay green...

6 month cured Skywalker OG 


Looking good as always @MICHI-CAN


----------



## Psyphish (Sep 28, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> I should have hit Psyphish with a Cletus pic but I guess it's not worth it. That was pretty insolent though so I have one in the chamber if he really wants it.


You okay there buddy?


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 28, 2020)

Curiosity is still piqued. Maybe it's because I just opened a new jar from a different pheno of my last harvest - very heady lol.

Anyway, is this cure related at all to brick weed?
Growing up in SoCal, I'm one of those who has fond memories of the better brick weed I got - very stony couchlock, the best didn't look that great - hard brown nuggets that break into chunks, the taste was a melange of spices & weed funk - not NorCal Skunk funk, but still a funk.
Really an appearance, taste and stone of it's own, if it's what I'm thinking of.

edit - the flipside was bad brick weed - stinky, lumber (not stems), huge black seeds & ammonia - probably toxic.









Brick Weed 101: What It Is And How It's Made - RQS Blog


Chances are you've heard of the infamous brick weed. While it's not as common anymore, it was once one of the most popular types of cannabis around.




www.royalqueenseeds.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 28, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> As @MICHI-CAN showed, properly cured cannabis does in fact stay green...
> 
> 6 month cured Skywalker OG
> View attachment 4697679
> ...


It's like real balsamic. Slow process here. Mine get and amber/orange tint about a year in. The green depends on plant. Spent 5 months growing it. I'm not rushing anything. Sweet nuggs.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 28, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> Curiosity is still piqued. Maybe it's because I just opened a new jar from a different pheno of my last harvest - very heady lol.
> 
> Anyway, is this cure related at all to brick weed?
> Growing up in SoCal, I'm one of those who has fond memories of the better brick weed I got - very stony couchlock, the best didn't look that great - hard brown nuggets that break into chunks, the taste was a melange of spices & weed funk - not NorCal Skunk funk, but still a funk.
> ...


The urban legend here is that stuff was dried on the plant, in the field. In temps exceeding 100F. Then cut, roughly cleaned and sized. Packed in a mold and compressed with a screw press. Miss those $400 qp's. Some good highs or some terrible corn husks. Grab bags of legend now.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 28, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> You only see crystals sticking out when you baby your buds, which I don't find worthwhile.


So your only criteria for "primo" is that its brown and dried in 2 days? Must be some strong meth in your neighborhood.


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The urban legend here is that stuff was dried on the plant, in the field. In temps exceeding 100F. Then cut, roughly cleaned and sized. Packed in a mold and compressed with a screw press. Miss those $400 qp's. Some good highs or some terrible corn husks. Grab bags of legend now.


Makes sense given the climate.

"Grab bags of legend" - well said!


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 28, 2020)

A slightly different thought.

I worked for a commercial grower for a bit. They cure in 5 gal buckets; which necessitates hand turning the product to get bottom buds up and middle buds out, etc.
I noticed that the center of the bucket was always a few degrees warmer, the grower said that it was the beginning of fermentation and we were turning to avoid that.

I wouldn't say the temps are 100f - probably 85f while the outside was 73f.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 28, 2020)

A few of my large jars raise the ambient temp in a standard closet about 5 degrees for the first few weeks. So I agree. And I recommended pouring the buds out, turning and separating them once a week for the first couple months. Then every so often after. Essential to even curing.


----------



## getogrow (Sep 28, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> A slightly different thought.
> 
> I worked for a commercial grower for a bit. They cure in 5 gal buckets; which necessitates hand turning the product to get bottom buds up and middle buds out, etc.
> I noticed that the center of the bucket was always a few degrees warmer, the grower said that it was the beginning of fermentation and we were turning to avoid that.
> ...


Yes , if your jars/buckets start to raise temps after a few days , not just a few hours, then its starting to ferment and needs more oxygen, so you would turn or dump out like MICH says. Same principle in composting bins. As they heat up the bacteria is rapidly growing/eating/breeding.

I use the jars to even out the moisture levels. (sealing the jar and adding heat will even out the moisture much faster then room temp but i dont like speeding anything up unless its too wet)
Some of our favorite terpenes have a "burning point" of 70-80f so to me , its essential to keep the temps fairly low (65-75) i dont always do that but thats my preference. My personal palate is different from most ,.,.,, i like my herbs fresh and skunky. 2 or 3 weeks on the road kill strains and longer on less road killy phenos. After 6 months or a year , its a little too smooth for my liking.


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 28, 2020)

getogrow said:


> Yes , if your jars/buckets start to raise temps after a few days , not just a few hours, then its starting to ferment and needs more oxygen, so you would turn or dump out like MICH says. Same principle in composting bins. As they heat up the bacteria is rapidly growing/eating/breeding.
> 
> I use the jars to even out the moisture levels. (sealing the jar and adding heat will even out the moisture much faster then room temp but i dont like speeding anything up unless its too wet)
> Some of our favorite terpenes have a "burning point" of 70-80f so to me , its essential to keep the temps fairly low (65-75) i dont always do that but thats my preference. My personal palate is different from most ,.,.,, i like my herbs* fresh and skunky*. 2 or 3 weeks on the road kill strains and longer on less road killy phenos. After 6 months or a year , its a little too smooth for my liking.


Same here - funky, skunky & I do have an affinity for fuel scents - a skunk that got hit by a leaky bus --- appetizing! lol

Honestly, not a lot of skill on my end, I just followed instructions laid out here and from a gromie who's weed I always like.
- Do what they did, you'll get what they got.

Of course, I'm learning more about the process as I go, which runs the risk of making me think I know what I'm doing --- dangerous!

But I gotta confess that as much as I enjoy my skunk / funk / pine / berry etc. --- it can turn a bit vanilla.
I might try something like this on a very small portion of a harvest - something different; maybe it works, maybe I make edibles.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Sep 28, 2020)

Guerillagrower91 said:


> 5 months of curing ! Is the patience worth it


When you have grown enough weed to last you a year. Having jars around curing isn't a big deal at all.

TS seems to just want to harvest and sell it for a quick turn around. Or TS doesn't grow enough to keep weed around long enough to dry and cure correctly. 

But hey to each his own. Il keep drying slow and curing.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 28, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> When you have grown enough weed to last you a year. Having jars around curing isn't a big deal at all.
> 
> TS seems to just want to harvest and sell it for a quick turn around. Or TS doesn't grow enough to keep weed around long enough to dry and cure correctly.
> 
> But hey to each his own. Il keep drying slow and curing.


I had Green Crack and unknown pineapple something in my freezer for over 3 years. Town went dry last fall and broke it out to help myself and friends. Better than the day I sealed it.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 28, 2020)

getogrow said:


> fuckin molded , and oven dried trash! what the fuck are you trying to preach over here ? look at your rubbish brown weed! tobacco is the subject you should stick to. weed aint your thang. So yours is "primo" in 48 hours ?! what the fuck are you on ? have you read any of the links you posted? If you can dry weed in 2 days then you keep that shit to yourself. let alone CURE IT ??
> it only takes you 30 weeks to finish because your using cheap ass blurple fuckin lights. There is a tiny bit of truth to your 16 week weed but you would never be able to grasp it so stay out of it.
> you said michagans shit was mostly leaf ?!
> ANY weed done in 2 days is trash, period.


That you on the left?


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 28, 2020)

Psyphish said:


> You okay there buddy?


Are you? Is that your pet? Cute lil fella. What do you call him, Oinky?


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 28, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> As @MICHI-CAN showed, properly cured cannabis does in fact stay green...
> 
> 6 month cured Skywalker OG
> View attachment 4697679
> ...


That's not cured, it's aged, there's a difference, that's why it's green. What he did was he dried some weed out and then he aged it in a jar just like people age pipe tobacco in a jar. The difference is that they cure the tobacco before they age it, he skipped the curing part and went straight to the aging part. Do you actually think chlorophyll is enjoyable to smoke? So why don't they sell green tobacco?


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 28, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> So your only criteria for "primo" is that its brown and dried in 2 days? Must be some strong meth in your neighborhood.


Yup, that's the criteria, it must be dried in 2 days or it's crap, those are the rules. And I can see why the subject of meth is on your mind. How are things in the trailer park anyway? They haven't raised the lot fees over $200 a month or anything have they?


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 28, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Are you doing this under these conditions? How? Hard to keep rh at those levels with thst heat I'd imagine


It's pretty easy when you use a heating pad inside a polyethlene container. Those are the keys to curing weed the primo way, rather than not curing it all, which is the noob way.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 28, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> Was kind of watching for this pic.
> 
> Pretty sure I had some weed cured like that in Central America - very "funky" but tasty - different.
> Almost no aroma until broken by hand - no grinders. Kind of chunky, but not powdered in the bowl.
> ...


That batch I showed turned out to be a little over 100 grams, probably wouldn't try it with much less than that. I think it being in a pile is helpful so you would want enough to make a pile a few inches thick at least.


----------



## Psyphish (Sep 29, 2020)

There's obviously something wrong with your brain function. Maybe add berries to your diet or something. Good luck.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 29, 2020)

Psyphish said:


> There's obviously something wrong with your brain function. Maybe add berries to your diet or something. Good luck.


Yeah okay, Phishy, I'm sure berry eating will be helpful... are you fucking insane, boy?


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 29, 2020)

You have the best weed ever. You are the man!!! Fuckin eh. Im pretty jealous. Wish I was doin it like you chief.....


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 29, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> You have the best weed ever. You are the man!!! Fuckin eh. Im pretty jealous. Wish I was doin it like you chief.....


Well, maybe one day you will be able to move up to actually curing weed like me. It'll take time and dedication but it's possible. Now here are some tips for would be weed curers. You have to get a Sunbeam heating pad, the kind that has a "stay on" button, most turn off automatically after a certain time. This is the kind right here link. Now you get a storage container, like the kind that slides under a bed, though they are kind of shallow, it's hard to fit a bunch in there but for fairly small amounts it's fine. You put the heating pad in there and you put a folded up towel over it to make the heat less intense, and you set it to the lowest setting, 1, and push the stay on button. 

You put a sheet of parchment paper over the towel and pile the weed on there in a layer a few inches thick. Don't put the cover on the container though at this point. Now you just turn the pile every few hours for 48 hours and then after it's nicely de-greened you put the cover on but not all the way, leave an inch or two on one side for moisture to escape but not too rapidly, and also turn the heat up to 2. Keep turning the pile every so often for another day or two until it's sufficiently dried, test it to see when it gets to 62% RH. Now you have premium weed, congratulations, you made it, you no longer need to smoke harsh, weak noobweed. Don't tell your friends how to do this though, it's a secret of the elite weed producers, and they are unworthy.


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 29, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> Yeah, something you never saw in your life, I'm sure. Keep smoking your chlorophyll, like a classless person will do.


Might be some chlorophyll under there somewhere lol


----------



## Dougnsalem (Sep 29, 2020)

WTF did I just read??? I only made it through 2 of 4 pages. Wow. That was a trip....


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 29, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Might be some chlorophyll under there somewhere lol


That is surprisingly resinous, must say. Still not cured though, just aged. But if you like it that way then whatever. I find the way I do it to produce a much preferable product so I keep doing it. I tried just hanging plants up and drying them like other people do but it turned out crappy in comparison to the heating pad 3-4 day curing/drying method. Why should I settle for something which is clearly inferior? You never tried it any other way so you think you're smoking something good when really you're smoking crap. You'll still get high, no doubt, just less high and with more harshness. I guess that's why whenever I watch videos of people smoking what they think is quality weed they take a big bong hit and hack their damn guts out. I don't have to do that, that's the difference. Now if you enjoy coughing then have fun.


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 29, 2020)

@BobCajun - how does is break down for packing in a bowl? 

The first time I had weed that looked like that I thought "Ewww, but dude has the only weed in town". Hard, light brown nuggets with a kinda grainy look to them - like herbal gravel.
Breaking into a bowl was different - Pressing the nugget in my fingers, it broke into coarse chunks (.1 - 1mm) "Yuck again" I thought.
Not a lot of scent - what's there is an light, herbal spiciness.
Lighting the bowl - different flavors than usual. the Herbal spiciness is first, followed by big weed funk - no pine, citrus, skunk, etc. Expansion in the lungs is huge and I had to watch how much I took in or I'd HACK.

Is that close to the finished product?

100g to try this - Hmmm, I am starting a bagseed enclosure for experiments...


----------



## getogrow (Sep 29, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> That is surprisingly resinous,


Boy , i will put my lil shitball nugs against anything you ever dry that way EVER. BLIND test. everything on this thread BLOWS you outta the water WITH YOUR FRIENDS being the judges! 
Just admit , you have never seen a bud that frosty in real life. Get the fuck off youtube for awhile. Who in the FUCK told you how to cure? stick to tobacco dummy , you seem to have the color and aging process down , now you just gotta learn how to cure. 
The problem with your headheadness is that you have NO CLUE how to cure .... we call that "speed molding" in the real world. hot and wet is how to cure eh ? 
What do you , wait till its brown and smelling like ammonia , then you cook it to dry it ? How does this magic work ?


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 29, 2020)

getogrow said:


> Boy , i will put my lil shitball nugs against anything you ever dry that way EVER. BLIND test. everything on this thread BLOWS you outta the water WITH YOUR FRIENDS being the judges!
> Just admit , you have never seen a bud that frosty in real life. Get the fuck off youtube for awhile. Who in the FUCK told you how to cure? stick to tobacco dummy , you seem to have the color and aging process down , now you just gotta learn how to cure.
> The problem with your headheadness is that you have NO CLUE how to cure .... we call that "speed molding" in the real world. hot and wet is how to cure eh ?
> What do you , wait till its brown and smelling like ammonia , then you cook it to dry it ? How does this magic work ?


Ask him how he makes “hash”.......


----------



## JimmiP (Sep 29, 2020)

J232 said:


> I dry it good, there’s a garden bag behind me with a couple plants stuffed in it from over 6 weeks ago. I jarred a couple plants and got lazy, my cure is as long as the smoke survives. I keep telling myself I should move the bagged plants to a bucket at least, prob when I run out of what I trimmed already


Put the paper bags in black contractor bags and twist them up. It's what I do when I run out of jars. Then I can take my time on the rest. And not be in trim jail for days/weeks on end.


----------



## Jon Galt (Sep 29, 2020)

getogrow said:


> Boy , i will put my lil shitball nugs against anything you ever dry that way EVER. BLIND test. everything on this thread BLOWS you outta the water WITH YOUR FRIENDS being the judges!
> Just admit , you have never seen a bud that frosty in real life. Get the fuck off youtube for awhile. Who in the FUCK told you how to cure? stick to tobacco dummy , you seem to have the color and aging process down , now you just gotta learn how to cure.
> The problem with your headheadness is that you have NO CLUE how to cure .... we call that "speed molding" in the real world. hot and wet is how to cure eh ?
> What do you , wait till its brown and smelling like ammonia , then you cook it to dry it ? How does this magic work ?


Shitball nugs. Hahaha, That's gold.


----------



## .Smoke (Sep 29, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> That's not cured, it's aged, there's a difference, that's why it's green. What he did was he dried some weed out and then he aged it in a jar just like people age pipe tobacco in a jar. The difference is that they cure the tobacco before they age it, he skipped the curing part and went straight to the aging part. Do you actually think chlorophyll is enjoyable to smoke? So why don't they sell green tobacco?


6 months hanging in a room @ 65F and 58RH is "aged"????? But you can "cure" yours in 2 days?
What a fucking tool.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 29, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> @BobCajun - how does is break down for packing in a bowl?
> 
> The first time I had weed that looked like that I thought "Ewww, but dude has the only weed in town". Hard, light brown nuggets with a kinda grainy look to them - like herbal gravel.
> Breaking into a bowl was different - Pressing the nugget in my fingers, it broke into coarse chunks (.1 - 1mm) "Yuck again" I thought.
> ...


No, that was just plain old crappy weed. I'm the only person who does this because I developed it myself. Nobody else does anything remotely like it. Plus, I have a good strain and apparently they have a crappy one. My weed, when you press it between your fingers it crushes up like hash when it's heated up, and feels like a chunk of hash due to the resinosity.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 29, 2020)

getogrow said:


> Boy , i will put my lil shitball nugs against anything you ever dry that way EVER. BLIND test. everything on this thread BLOWS you outta the water WITH YOUR FRIENDS being the judges!
> Just admit , you have never seen a bud that frosty in real life. Get the fuck off youtube for awhile. Who in the FUCK told you how to cure? stick to tobacco dummy , you seem to have the color and aging process down , now you just gotta learn how to cure.
> The problem with your headheadness is that you have NO CLUE how to cure .... we call that "speed molding" in the real world. hot and wet is how to cure eh ?
> What do you , wait till its brown and smelling like ammonia , then you cook it to dry it ? How does this magic work ?


That's exactly what they are, "lil shitnugs" And nobody told me how to cure, because I'm the only one on earth who knows how to do it, because I developed the process myself, unlike you just copycatting everybody else on the Internet, hang your shitty plants up for a week, stick your lil shitnugs in a jar and call it cured, cuz you're a godamn noob. And no there's no ammonia smell, that's your pants after you pissed them.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 29, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Ask him how he makes “hash”.......


Why, don't you know how to make hash? What a non hash knowing how to make noob. I suppose you mean when I said in the concentrates thread that I mixed bud powder with extracted resin. Well it's not actually bud powder, that's just for a tiny amount if I'm in hurry. For really making a slab of hash I use a better powder to mix it with, because bud powder is too harsh. You have to use trimming powder, meaning the bud leaves, and you have to leach out the water solubles and dry it back out and get it into a nice fine sifted powder. It's a skill which is not easy to master. Making premium black hash is an art form, and obviously a noobass like you could never master it. Also you have to cure the weed the way I do to make the extract from or it won't smell like real black hash, it will smell like weed extract. People will say WTF, this is goddamn weed extract mixed with powder. But when done properly they say how did you get primo Nepalese? And I say I went to Nepal and got it, that's how, how the fuck you think I got it, made it myself or something, haha.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 29, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> 6 months hanging in a room @ 65F and 58RH is "aged"????? But you can "cure" yours in 2 days?
> What a fucking tool.


You forgot to put "I am" at the end of the last sentence. That's what you do is it, hang your shit up for 6 months? WTF is that supposed to do other than let it degrade for 6 months in the open air? There's no curing going on at 58% RH, because it's already fucking dry. You just hung your shit up for 6 months for no good reason, just because you're fucking clueless.


----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 29, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> And nobody told me how to cure, because I'm the only one on earth who knows how to do it, because I developed the process myself


LoL. You're certainly not the only one.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 29, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> LoL. You're certainly not the only one.


Okay who else then? Who else does anything other than hang up for a week and then stick in jars?


----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 29, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> Okay who else then? Who else does anything other than hang up for a week and then stick in jars?


Plenty of people.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 29, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> Well, maybe one day you will be able to move up to actually curing weed like me. It'll take time and dedication but it's possible. Now here are some tips for would be weed curers. You have to get a Sunbeam heating pad, the kind that has a "stay on" button, most turn off automatically after a certain time. This is the kind right here link. Now you get a storage container, like the kind that slides under a bed, though they are kind of shallow, it's hard to fit a bunch in there but for fairly small amounts it's fine. You put the heating pad in there and you put a folded up towel over it to make the heat less intense, and you set it to the lowest setting, 1, and push the stay on button.
> 
> You put a sheet of parchment paper over the towel and pile the weed on there in a layer a few inches thick. Don't put the cover on the container though at this point. Now you just turn the pile every few hours for 48 hours and then after it's nicely de-greened you put the cover on but not all the way, leave an inch or two on one side for moisture to escape but not too rapidly, and also turn the heat up to 2. Keep turning the pile every so often for another day or two until it's sufficiently dried, test it to see when it gets to 62% RH. Now you have premium weed, congratulations, you made it, you no longer need to smoke harsh, weak noobweed. Don't tell your friends how to do this though, it's a secret of the elite weed producers, and they are unworthy.


I mean this sounds Iike an absolute troll but hell ill try it on a small scale and see what happens... i have seen and done MUCH stranger shit then this! Hahaha


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 29, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> Plenty of people.


Such as?


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 29, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> I mean this sounds Iike an absolute troll but hell ill try it on a small scale and see what happens... i have seen and done MUCH stranger shit then this! Hahaha


Yeah but don't fuck it up like a noob. It's complicated stuff. You gotta do it right after harverst while it's still fresh, no drying whatsoever.


----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 29, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> Such as?


The people doing it. I've read about doing similar cure years ago.


----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 29, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> The people doing it. I've read about doing similar cure years ago.


They used a yoghurt maker for sweating iirc and vacuum bags.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 29, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> The people doing it. I've read about doing similar cure years ago.


Yeah that was me, I was doing it years ago, in 2016, I posted about it on here. It's possible somebody copied me but it's pretty unlikely that by sheer chance somebody else thought of using a heating pad inside a plastic container, don't you think?


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 29, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> They used a yoghurt maker for sweating iirc and vacuum bags.


WTF? A yogurt maker to cure weed? And what the hell were the vacuum bags for? Actually I just googled and found what you're talking about on another forum. They were doing a "cob curing" thing. My method does not involve corn cobs whatsoever. What they were doing was fermenting, which produces ammonia. My method does not produce ammonia at all, there's no ammonia smell. They sealed theirs up, mine is in a pile so the top is open to the air and the pile is turned regularly. I want to avoid fermentation, not produce it. Ammonia is not a good thing to smoke and it stinks.


----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 29, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> WTF? A yogurt maker to cure weed? And what the hell were the vacuum bags for?


A yoghurt maker maintains a constant temperature. I really don't remember If the op of the thread used it or if it was someone else. It's been a long time...


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 29, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> A yoghurt maker maintains a constant temperature. I really don't remember If the op of the thread used it or if it was someone else. It's been a long time...


Yea I found what you were talking about, see my previous post right before yours.


----------



## J232 (Sep 29, 2020)

Honestly, I would give another dry/cure method a try, will have to wait till next harvest for some fresh bud, how thick does the pile have to be, how long before the bud starts to stiffen up? Is this more of a tobacco method? What would make you try this originally, is there a story behind it? I never really though much about the process other then get plants to dry at a decent rate so I can smoke the shit out of them, im usually pleased with the dry anyways, I only jar to store it, if it does something magical while it’s stored, great. Mentioned before I usually dry it past the point of curing, sometime before a jar.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 29, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> Yeah but don't fuck it up like a noob. It's complicated stuff. You gotta do it right after harverst while it's still fresh, no drying whatsoever.


Lol thanks for the words of encouragement


BobCajun said:


> WTF? A yogurt maker to cure weed? And what the hell were the vacuum bags for? Actually I just googled and found what you're talking about on another forum. They were doing a "cob curing" thing. My method does not involve corn cobs whatsoever. What they were doing was fermenting, which produces ammonia. My method does not produce ammonia at all, there's no ammonia smell. They sealed theirs up, mine is in a pile so the top is open to the air and the pile is turned regularly. I want to avoid fermentation, not produce it. Ammonia is not a good thing to smoke and it stinks.


Is that similar to the Malawi cure which I think is done from fresh into a banana peel and then I think buried in very hot sand? I think i read about that in the carabible years ago.


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 29, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Lol thanks for the words of encouragement
> 
> Is that similar to the Malawi cure which I think is* done from fresh into a banana peel and then I think buried in very hot sand*? I think i read about that in the carabible years ago.


Some Hawaiians I stayed with gave Aloha to 150 people that way - except they buried a 300# pig instead of weed - we smoked the weed while we waited 3 days for the pig to finish! 

Kidding aside - any more info on that? I think it will be fun to try different ways of curing. But being ready for a different appearance smell and stone is part of that - the "good" brick weed we got was bud, rock hard, light brown / greenish, gravel sized nuggets (not nugs hard nuggets)
I wouldn't buy it today based on look / scent. - But as much as I love my "skunk hit by a leaking bus" scented, sparkly green spears  --- I like the idea of trying new things - might come across something different and good, or maybe just a bit more knowledge to add to my current curing "skill".

I remember those bricks having a seriously hypnotic couchlock buzz - a whole group of people watching "The Wall" in silence type of buzz.

** Stoned ramble below:
I see it a bit like my surfboard collection. About 30 years ago I noticed that all my boards, about 30 at the time, measured within a half inch of each other - even my customs. 95% of my boards were almost identical to each other! Almost no variation between them.
- f9 seeds if you will.

Similar to a pheno hunt, I began a shape hunt - anything novel in surfing. - I got to try out a 5-fin Bonzer - a real freakshow of a board:
My friend's seemed too long, too narrow up front, fat in the back --- and 5 fins??? (Standard boards have 3). There was a laundry list of things I didn't like about it and when the surf got to the recommended height (overhead and powerful), I took the board out expecting a brutal beating when those fins started to drag and the narrow hull caught a rail.
After the session, I spent about 30 minutes on the phone with the shaper, and put my name on a year long waiting list for a custom. Couldn't wait, and scooped one up on craigs.
That doesn't mean I only ride Bonzers now - my old standards and a lot of new shapes are in my quiver as well (and the Bonzers I've ridden only like big powerful waves)

*Here's the point*: I like variety - even when feeding my head.
Maybe there's a variation on curing that might be fun to try on a small batch, or on some bagseed.
I doubt it will become my cure of choice, but it just might end up as a method for something different.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 29, 2020)

Curing properly gives aerobic bacteria time to digest the chlorophyll metabolites and other sugars. Drying to quickly does not allow that. Simple and straight forward. You simply telling everyone their stuff sucks, you are the greatest and have created a way to make science work differently is really quite amusing. The single fact that you ignorantly tell everyone their stuff sucks really makes your opinion a joke but at least your ranting is amusing. Now as you were.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 29, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Curing properly gives aerobic bacteria time to digest the chlorophyll metabolites and other sugars. Drying to quickly does not allow that. Simple and straight forward. You simply telling everyone their stuff sucks, you are the greatest and have created a way to make science work differently is really quite amusing. The single fact that you ignorantly tell everyone their stuff sucks really makes your opinion a joke but at least your ranting is amusing. Now as you were.


Also isn't there the factor of the slow decarboxation of the thc to the former that we are looking to ingest? Obviously there are other faster ways to do this but to most preserve both the terrapen profile also i always thought slow as the best.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 29, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Also isn't there the factor of the slow decarboxation of the thc to the former that we are looking to ingest? Obviously there are other faster ways to do this but to most preserve both the terrapen profile also i always thought slow as the best.


The curing process forces the plant to use those residual sugars, starches and nutrients before they degrade. In short, proper curing stops the degradation process before volatile compounds like terpenes and cannabinoids evaporate or transform into less interesting compounds. Thus, a good cure will not only improve cannabis aroma and flavour, but will also increase its potency.


----------



## ebcrew (Sep 29, 2020)

Wow this post is funny!

Your weed looks like mexican schwag from the 70s. 

Your giving all these people "noobs" horrible advice.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 29, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> The curing process forces the plant to use those residual sugars, starches and nutrients before they degrade. In short, proper curing stops the degradation process before volatile compounds like terpenes and cannabinoids evaporate or transform into less interesting compounds. Thus, a good cure will not only improve cannabis aroma and flavour, but will also increase its potency.


Yeah that... you said it much much better hahaha


----------



## J232 (Sep 29, 2020)

I’m still gonna try it, now to be known as the Cajun shwag technique after our founder.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 29, 2020)

J232 said:


> I’m still gonna try it, now to be known as the Cajun shwag technique after our founder.


Is the smallest amount one can experiment with though 100 grams with this method? I didn't see a definitive answer on this above anywhere.


----------



## J232 (Sep 29, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Is the smallest amount one can experiment with though 100 grams with this method? I didn't see a definitive answer on this above anywhere.


I kinda asked how thick of a pile to make but he hasn’t been back yet to yell at us yet. I will throw down a qp for the cause


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 29, 2020)

J232 said:


> I’m still gonna try it, now to be known as the Cajun shwag technique after our founder.


LOL, go for it bud. I am all for trying new things, I think it is the ridiculous arrogance of the OP that made me comment. What he says goes against the science of how curing works. Him telling everyone they have ever only smoked garbage and are not curing their plants but he is in 2 days is ludicrous. Every time he posts and uses the word "cure" I have the same thought.


----------



## J232 (Sep 29, 2020)

Shit I will do a side by side, one Cajun shwag and one right on top of my hid, race for the cure!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 29, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> LOL, go for it bud. I am all for trying new things, I think it is the ridiculous arrogance of the OP that made me comment. What he says goes against the science of how curing works. Him telling everyone they have ever only smoked garbage and are not curing their plants but he is in 2 days is ludicrous. Every time he posts and uses the word "cure" I have the same thought.
> View attachment 4699158


I mean what he says might work fine for curing plants i just don't think this is the right application but hey ill try most things once. Hell most things twice just to make sure I didn't fuck it up the first time! And like I have said I have done much weirder shit to catch a good buzz hahaha


----------



## J232 (Sep 29, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> LOL, go for it bud. I am all for trying new things, I think it is the ridiculous arrogance of the OP that made me comment. What he says goes against the science of how curing works. Him telling everyone they have ever only smoked garbage and are not curing their plants but he is in 2 days is ludicrous. Every time he posts and uses the word "cure" I have the same thought.
> View attachment 4699158


Haha oh I know man, what confuses me is why it took this long before he lost his marbles. But fuck, I’m still going to try it.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 29, 2020)

J232 said:


> Haha oh I know man, what confuses me is why it took this long before he lost his marbles. But fuck, I’m still going to try it.


Hell if you got the product to spare and just feel like proving/disproving it than have at it. Nothing wrong with scientifically resolving a question. Most commercial sellers don't cure anyway. Let us all know how it works out for you.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 29, 2020)

J232 said:


> Haha oh I know man, what confuses me is why it took this long before he lost his marbles. But fuck, I’m still going to try it.


You better make a thread and tag us all lol


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 29, 2020)

Bob just has a serious case of dunning-kruger syndrome


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 29, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Hell if you got the product to spare and just feel like proving/disproving it than have at it. Nothing wrong with scientifically resolving a question. Most commercial sellers don't cure anyway. Let us all know how it works out for you.


Hell I am extremely impatient (I know wrong hobby then) so I have a hard time having anything left by the "cure date" most times lol so this would be maybe an improvement for me hahaha


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 29, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Bob just has a serious case of dunning-kruger syndrome


ROLF


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 29, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Hell I am extremely impatient (I know wrong hobby then) so I have a hard time having anything left by the "cure date" most times lol so this would be maybe an improvement for me hahaha


LOL, for you maybe but not for your bud. To each their own, I am not here to tell anyone what to do. I can only grow 4 plants legally but with 2 indoor and soon 1 outdoor grows per year I can produce more pot than I could ever smoke and as such have no issue with some sitting around in jars. My first plant ever gave me 3.5 oz cured and my current plant is going to fill up a few jars. I only have one growing and finishing at the moment but started 4 new seedlings to put in my tent soon. My current single plant takes up my 5x5 tent, lol, I am pretty sure I will have some bud from it for quite a while. This pic is about 3 weeks or so ago, she has gotten fatter since  By the way, love your signature.


----------



## J232 (Sep 29, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Hell if you got the product to spare and just feel like proving/disproving it than have at it. Nothing wrong with scientifically resolving a question. Most commercial sellers don't cure anyway. Let us all know how it works out for you.


I never usually cure, just dry and jar to store. Pretty much all my stuff is sitting at 45-50rh right now, it hung out in my dry room I built based on @Gemtree’s 60/60 for 3 to 6 weeks, I found that I could leave it in there pretty much as long I wanted and it was safe. I ended up shutting down the room because the old walk in cooler tecumseh compressor was rattling the floor joists and the old lady was getting bitchy. Go figure.. heres what I was too lazy to deal with from there, got most cut down further anyways. I jarred 24 1L wide mouths and called it quits. Whatever I have left after the next run will be bubble, well.. unless the Cajun shwag tech fails...


----------



## J232 (Sep 29, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> You better make a thread and tag us all lol


Deal


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 29, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> LOL, for you maybe but not for your bud. To each their own, I am not here to tell anyone what to do. I can only grow 4 plants legally but with 2 indoor and soon 1 outdoor grows per year I can produce more pot than I could ever smoke and as such have no issue with some sitting around in jars. My first plant ever gave me 3.5 oz cured and my current plant is going to fill up a few jars. I only have one growing and finishing at the moment but started 4 new seedlings to put in my tent soon. My current single plant takes up my 5x5 tent, lol, I am pretty sure I will have some bud from it for quite a while. This pic is about 3 weeks or so ago, she has gotten fatter since  By the way, love your signature. View attachment 4699194


Nice man!!!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 29, 2020)

J232 said:


> I never usually cure, just dry and jar to store. Pretty much all my stuff is sitting at 45-50rh right now, it hung out in my dry room I built based on @Gemtree’s 60/60 for 3 to 6 weeks, I found that I could leave it in there pretty much as long I wanted and it was safe. I ended up shutting down the room because the old walk in cooler tecumseh compressor was rattling the floor joists and the old lady was getting bitchy. Go figure.. heres what I was too lazy to deal with from there, got most cut down further anyways. I jarred 24 1L wide mouths and called it quits. Whatever I have left after the next run will be bubble, well.. unless the Cajun shwag tech fails...
> 
> View attachment 4699195


Did you just name this tech? Dude is gonna be upset you are gonna trademark his idea he has been doing for years and years and no one in the massive community has discovered ever!


----------



## J232 (Sep 29, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Did you just name this tech? Dude is gonna be upset you are gonna trademark his idea he has been doing for years and years and no one in the massive community has discovered ever!


We are in for a tongue lashing when he wakes up from his nap!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 29, 2020)

J232 said:


> I kinda asked how thick of a pile to make but he hasn’t been back yet to yell at us yet. I will throw down a qp for the cause


The mods probably finally got bored of his trolls and banned his account lol


----------



## J232 (Sep 29, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> The mods probably finally got bored of his trolls and banned his account lol


Haha I don’t know man but I suddenly found myself shopping for tobacco seed now.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 29, 2020)

J232 said:


> We are in for a tongue lashing when he wakes up from his nap!


LOL


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 29, 2020)

J232 said:


> Haha I don’t know man but I suddenly found myself shopping for tobacco seed now.


Dude actually works for big tobacco and he got to you!!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 29, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> LOL
> View attachment 4699207


Gotta find that sourh park episode where cartman makes his mom get him a bucket while he is playing warcraft hahaha


----------



## J232 (Sep 29, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> You better make a thread and tag us all lol


My outdoor is the next harvest, not sure timeline, month plus, I’m going to be fighting frozen root balls in October without heaters, could snow, usually does in the weeks to come now.


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 29, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Lol thanks for the words of encouragement
> 
> Is that similar to the Malawi cure which I think is done from fresh into a banana peel and then I think buried in very hot sand? I think i read about that in the carabible years ago.


I looked this up - vacuum bags & corn cobs (edit - and a crockpot). --- be VERY CAREFUL when you google CORN COBBING


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 29, 2020)

"Quick, get me an avocado, an ice pick, and my snorkel...trust me bro, I've cured weed with less"


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 29, 2020)

Hold my beer - I have duct tape & bailing wire.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 29, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> I looked this up - vacuum bags & corn cobs (edit - and a crockpot). --- be VERY CAREFUL when you google CORN COBBING


hmmm I have all those things aside from corn cobs which I could easily get... any links that can save me from the google searching lol


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 29, 2020)

it's on another forum - kinda seems bad etiquette.

Google: 
*Tangwena's Malawi-Style Cob Cure: Fermented Cannabis*

That should save you from things you can't unsee...


----------



## Kushash (Sep 29, 2020)

I harvest 2 weeks early and cure for 2 hours in a toaster oven at 160 degrees to duplicate dispensary weed.


----------



## J232 (Sep 29, 2020)

Kushash said:


> I harvest 2 weeks early and cure for 2 hours in a toaster oven at 160 degrees to duplicate dispensary weed.


Still be better then the Canadian LP market.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 29, 2020)

J232 said:


> Shit I will do a side by side, one Cajun shwag and one right on top of my hid, race for the cure!


tag me fam


----------



## J232 (Sep 29, 2020)

bk78 said:


> tag me fam


I have a brand new heating pad and a outdoor crop coming off October month end, will do!


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 29, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Curing properly gives aerobic bacteria time to digest the chlorophyll metabolites and other sugars. Drying to quickly does not allow that. Simple and straight forward. You simply telling everyone their stuff sucks, you are the greatest and have created a way to make science work differently is really quite amusing. The single fact that you ignorantly tell everyone their stuff sucks really makes your opinion a joke but at least your ranting is amusing. Now as you were.


Your stuff sucks. How do I know? Because I know you just dried it the fuck out and stuck it in a jar, so how the hell could it NOT suck? I'm not "ignorantly" telling anyone anything, I'm knowledgeably telling them their weed sucks. Now you, you're ignorantly telling people stuff, yeah, no doubt.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 29, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> Your stuff sucks. How do I know? Because I know you just dried it the fuck out and stuck it in a jar, so how the hell could it NOT suck? I'm not "ignorantly" telling anyone anything, I'm knowledgeably telling them their weed sucks. Now you, you're ignorantly telling people stuff, yeah, no doubt.


----------



## J232 (Sep 29, 2020)

Do you take the fuzzy cover off the heating pad?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 29, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> Your stuff sucks. How do I know? Because I know you just dried it the fuck out and stuck it in a jar, so how the hell could it NOT suck? I'm not "ignorantly" telling anyone anything, I'm knowledgeably telling them their weed sucks. Now you, you're ignorantly telling people stuff, yeah, no doubt.


I cant wait till you market it, you can call it Jiffy-Pot.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 30, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Bob just has a serious case of dunning-kruger syndrome


And you have a case of being a putz syndrome.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 30, 2020)

J232 said:


> I never usually cure, just dry and jar to store. Pretty much all my stuff is sitting at 45-50rh right now, it hung out in my dry room I built based on @Gemtree’s 60/60 for 3 to 6 weeks, I found that I could leave it in there pretty much as long I wanted and it was safe. I ended up shutting down the room because the old walk in cooler tecumseh compressor was rattling the floor joists and the old lady was getting bitchy. Go figure.. heres what I was too lazy to deal with from there, got most cut down further anyways. I jarred 24 1L wide mouths and called it quits. Whatever I have left after the next run will be bubble, well.. unless the Cajun shwag tech fails...
> 
> View attachment 4699195


It ain't shwag tech, noob, it's real weed tech. Now your weed would be schwag tech, the incredibly complex procedure of dehydrating followed by jarring. Wow, I'm surprised you were able to successfully follow the instructions, like everybody else does because none of them have the slightest originality.


----------



## J232 (Sep 30, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> It ain't shwag tech, noob, it's real weed tech. Now your weed would be schwag tech, the incredibly complex procedure of dehydrating followed by jarring. Wow, I'm surprised you were able to successfully follow the instructions, like everybody else does because none of them have the slightest originality.


Shit I got off pretty easy guys..


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 30, 2020)

J232 said:


> Shit I got off pretty easy guys..


You weren't as offensive as the rest, therefore I went easy on ya. I hope you've learned your lesson.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 30, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> And you have a case of being a putz syndrome.


Real weed tech, lol. Your idiocy is only outdone by your unwarranted arrogance. Back to your Jiffy Pot basement dweller.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 30, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Real weed tech, lol. Your idiocy is only outdone by your unwarranted arrogance. Back to your Jiffy Pot basement dweller.


My arrogance is very warranted, unlike yours, because I'm the only person who actually cures weed and makes realistic Nepalese hash. Now about curing, obviously you don't need to use a heating pad, you could cure plants hanging up, IF you increased the temperature and hung the pants in a closed space so the humidity would stay high enough for curing to take place. What noobs do is the exact opposite, they reduce the humidity and keep the temperature low. Not surprising that they end up with just plain old dried weed.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 30, 2020)

Best thread ever. Please keep it going


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 30, 2020)

It's turning into the flat earth thread lol


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 30, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> I cant wait till you market it, you can call it Jiffy-Pot.
> View attachment 4699298


I'm not patient enough for Jiffy-Pot, so I invented a microwave version:


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 30, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> My arrogance is very warranted, unlike yours, because I'm the only person who actually cures weed and makes realistic Nepalese hash. Now about curing, obviously you don't need to use a heating pad, you could cure plants hanging up, IF you increased the temperature and hung the pants in a closed space so the humidity would stay high enough for curing to take place. What noobs do is the exact opposite, they reduce the humidity and keep the temperature low. Not surprising that they end up with just plain old dried weed.


ROFL, I am sure after 2500 years of making hash the people of Nepal are dying to hear how to do it right.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 30, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> ROFL, I am sure after 2500 years of making hash the people of Nepal are dying to hear how to do it right.


Here is the hash tech he is so proud of. 



BobCajun said:


> Why, don't you know how to make hash? What a non hash knowing how to make noob. I suppose you mean when I said in the concentrates thread that I mixed bud powder with extracted resin. Well it's not actually bud powder, that's just for a tiny amount if I'm in hurry. For really making a slab of hash I use a better powder to mix it with, because bud powder is too harsh. You have to use trimming powder, meaning the bud leaves, and you have to leach out the water solubles and dry it back out and get it into a nice fine sifted powder. It's a skill which is not easy to master. Making premium black hash is an art form, and obviously a noobass like you could never master it. Also you have to cure the weed the way I do to make the extract from or it won't smell like real black hash, it will smell like weed extract. People will say WTF, this is goddamn weed extract mixed with powder. But when done properly they say how did you get primo Nepalese? And I say I went to Nepal and got it, that's how, how the fuck you think I got it, made it myself or something, haha.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 30, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Here is the hash tech he is so proud of.


That's awesome, clearly ground braking stuff. Once the ground is broken they should burry these ideas in the hole.


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 30, 2020)

Read back yesterday's posts - kinda feel like we had a virtual smoke session; seriously funny


----------



## J232 (Sep 30, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> You weren't as offensive as the rest, therefore I went easy on ya. I hope you've learned your lesson.


Thanks bob, appreciate it


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 30, 2020)

Found a video of a guy vaping malawi cured weed






02;50 - the bud makes a porcelain bowl ring when he drops it in.
11;00 Vaping it - if you go from his first hit thru the last, he's obviously stoned at the end.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 30, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> My arrogance is very warranted, unlike yours, because I'm the only person who actually cures weed and makes realistic Nepalese hash. Now about curing, obviously you don't need to use a heating pad, you could cure plants hanging up, IF you increased the temperature and hung the pants in a closed space so the humidity would stay high enough for curing to take place. What noobs do is the exact opposite, they reduce the humidity and keep the temperature low. Not surprising that they end up with just plain old dried weed.


I hang dry at about 70 to 75 F if possible with pretty close to 50 - 55% humidity. Your method suggests much higher Temps i think though, which i think with a long term dry like most of us are used to would really promote mold growth. I am legitimately interested in your methods though. Do I need to use 100 grams or can this be done as an experiment on a smaller scale?


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 30, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> Found a video of a guy vaping malawi cured weed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am trying this shit!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 30, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> it's on another forum - kinda seems bad etiquette.
> 
> Google:
> *Tangwena's Malawi-Style Cob Cure: Fermented Cannabis*
> ...


Dang 258 pages, I've got some reading to do but man that looks interesting. Gonna have to try it at least once just to try it lol thanks for the link!


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 30, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Dang 258 pages, I've got some reading to do but man that looks interesting. Gonna have to try it at least once just to try it lol thanks for the link!


Was it a bunch of noobs with their shitty "aged" weed?


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 30, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Was it a bunch of noobs with their shitty "aged" weed?


So far it sounds very different then what a typical dry/cure whatever you want to call it would be. Only requires the use of about 1.5 ozs wet as an experiment so I will try it out. I guess if I make some moldy compost so be it lol


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 30, 2020)

Could always save even more time and just do it on your cars engine block like a hillbilly dinner.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 30, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> I hang dry at about 70 to 75 F if possible with pretty close to 50 - 55% humidity. Your method suggests much higher Temps i think though, which i think with a long term dry like most of us are used to would really promote mold growth. I am legitimately interested in your methods though. Do I need to use 100 grams or can this be done as an experiment on a smaller scale?


If you increased the temperature and humidity it would only take 2 days to cure, then you could take as long as you want to dry it, probably, I didn't actually try it. I don't hang weed up anymore after I tried it a couple times and it didn't turn out that great. It's also more convenient to clean it down when fresh and I couldn't wash it if I hung it, so it's just all around better to not hang it at all. I just speculated that it might be possible to cure it hanging up. I didn't try it because I didn't have a big enough thing to do it inside of if it was whole plants hanging up.

I don't know how small an amount would still cure in a pile, but it might work with less. 100 grams was actually quite a lot on the heating pad so probably could do it with half that.


----------



## J232 (Sep 30, 2020)

Good tips here, I’m taking notes


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 30, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> I am trying this shit!


A member on here did that cob cure a few years back.


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 30, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> If you increased the temperature and humidity it would only take 2 days to cure, then you could take as long as you want to dry it, probably, I didn't actually try it. *I don't hang weed up anymore after I tried it a couple times and it didn't turn out that great. *It's also more convenient to clean it down when fresh and I couldn't wash it if I hung it, so it's just all around better to not hang it at all. I just speculated that it might be possible to cure it hanging up. I didn't try it because I didn't have a big enough thing to do it inside of if it was whole plants hanging up.
> 
> I don't know how small an amount would still cure in a pile, but it might work with less. 100 grams was actually quite a lot on the heating pad so probably could do it with half that.


So you failed at drying your weed and you now do this is what you’re saying.

I agree these guys know nothing I put my weed in my air fryer to dry.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 30, 2020)

Salad Spinner, Grandma's heating pad, christmas ornament bin...I'm sensing a theme here, Is Bob still living with his parents?


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 30, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> A member on here did that cob cure a few years back.


Nice! It looks interesting to say the least!


----------



## Boatguy (Sep 30, 2020)

I am really confused here.. even went to the beginning. This is nothing like tobacco curing or anything else. 
Definately belongs beside the flatearther thread


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm not really sure what this thread is even about, but I'm just going to add that I've smoked plenty of perfectly cured lurid (but light) green bud in Amsterdam.
I tried some of the amnesia haze which won the cup back in 2012 and it was pretty fluorescent I (ironically) remember well.


----------



## J232 (Sep 30, 2020)

MajorCoco said:


> I'm not really sure what this thread is even about, but I'm just going to add that I've smoked plenty of perfectly cured lurid (but light) green bud in Amsterdam.
> I tried some of the amnesia haze which won the cup back in 2012 and it was pretty fluorescent I (ironically) remember well.


They were noobs, Cajun shwag is the path to cups.


----------



## Bullygrowz (Sep 30, 2020)

man this guys head is shoved so far up his own asshole


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 30, 2020)

MajorCoco said:


> I'm not really sure what this thread is even about, but I'm just going to add that I've smoked plenty of perfectly cured lurid (but light) green bud in Amsterdam.
> I tried some of the amnesia haze which won the cup back in 2012 and it was pretty fluorescent I (ironically) remember well.


Sounds like some noob aged bud to me It's gotta be cured in a hot shoe to be that good good


----------



## NukaKola (Sep 30, 2020)

Damn it’s 2020 and people are now growing mexi brick weed indoors 

You are supposed to be farming resin not hay


----------



## deezus (Sep 30, 2020)

Damn this thread is wild, keep up the good work noobs.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 30, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> So you failed at drying your weed and you now do this is what you’re saying.


Funny, thats exactly how I read that comment too.


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 30, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Funny, thats exactly how I read that comment too.


His words.


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 30, 2020)

*What CurSed Weed Looks Like*

There! I fixed it!


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 30, 2020)

Bravo gentlemen ...this thread has me dying...but I’m only a noob ass.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 30, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> So you failed at drying your weed and you now do this is what you’re saying.
> 
> I agree these guys know nothing I put my weed in my air fryer to dry.


How could I "fail at drying my weed"? I hung it up, it dried, wouldn't that be succeeding? Just that it wasn't as good as the cured weed, which was the point. Thanks for your highly intelligent question though, now since you have nothing useful to contribute get the hell off this thread and don't come back, please and thank you.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 30, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> I am really confused here.. even went to the beginning. This is nothing like tobacco curing or anything else.
> Definately belongs beside the flatearther thread


 Go look up "flue curing" and get back to me after you have successfully used Google. Obviously there's no heating pad involved but there is heat and humidity for 48 hours involved. I just found a practical way to do it on a small scale with weed.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 30, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Bravo gentlemen ...this thread has me dying...but I’m only a noob ass.


Listen, if people like this guy have nothing intelligent or useful to add here then why clutter it up with useless spam posts? I started a thread for serious discussion of Cannabis curing and 90% of other peoples' posts are spam, much of it of an insulting nature. Now please stick to threads appropriate to your mentality, whatever they may be, because this is not one and I'm tired of unintelligent and belligerent noobasses coming on here posting crap.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 30, 2020)

Bullygrowz said:


> man this guys head is shoved so far up his own asshole


Since you have nothing useful to contribute get the hell off this thread and don't come back, please and thank you.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 30, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> That's awesome, clearly ground braking stuff. Once the ground is broken they should burry these ideas in the hole.


Since you have nothing useful to contribute get the hell off this thread and don't come back, please and thank you.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 30, 2020)

J232 said:


> They were noobs, Cajun shwag is the path to cups.


Since you have nothing useful to contribute get the hell off this thread and don't come back, please and thank you.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 30, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Sounds like some noob aged bud to me It's gotta be cured in a hot shoe to be that good good


Since you have nothing useful to contribute get the hell off this thread and don't come back, please and thank you.


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 30, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> Since you have nothing useful to contribute get the hell off this thread and don't come back, please and thank you.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 30, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Nothing


Can you not read?


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 30, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> Can you not read?


Can you?


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 30, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Can you?


WTF do you not undestand about me not having the slightest interest in you posting on my thread? So why do you keep doing it?


----------



## Bullygrowz (Sep 30, 2020)

Ima keep posting just to annoy this goobah


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 1, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> .


Ok. Guess I'm gonna have to read through this whole thread. I see some really funny shit going on.

I do have to ask something first though. Could you please explain how you came up with your moniker name? I'm just curious. Lol


----------



## Horselover fat (Oct 1, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> I do have to ask something first though. Could you please explain how you came up with your moniker name? I'm just curious. Lol


It's Philip k dick's alter ego in a few of his books. 

"Fat realized that one of two possibilities existed and only two; either Dr. Stone was totally insane – not just insane but totally so – or else in an artful, professional fashion he had gotten Fat to talk; he had drawn Fat out and now knew that Fat was totally insane."


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 1, 2020)

This is some of our cured bud..


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 1, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> It's Philip k dick's alter ego in a few of his books.
> 
> "Fat realized that one of two possibilities existed and only two; either Dr. Stone was totally insane – not just insane but totally so – or else in an artful, professional fashion he had gotten Fat to talk; he had drawn Fat out and now knew that Fat was totally insane."


Holy crap. I just learned something today. That dude wrote Blade Runner and Total Recall. Pretty sure I've got a hardcover of Recall floating around here somewhere. It's interesting how much thought people put into their monikers. Mine is so simple. I'm a warlock. Lol.....


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 1, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Honestly I just came for the comments, lol.


That's not fair. I had to go back....


----------



## Horselover fat (Oct 1, 2020)

Dougnsalem said:


> Holy crap. I just learned something today. That dude wrote Blade Runner and Total Recall. Pretty sure I've got a hardcover of Recall floating around here somewhere. It's interesting how much thought people put into their monikers. Mine is so simple. I'm a warlock. Lol.....


Now light a big bowl and watch a scanner darkly. It's more fun and less dark than the trailer makes it out to be though.


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 1, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> Now light a big bowl and watch a scanner darkly. It's more fun and less dark than the trailer makes it out to be though.


I just watched undone on prime that was pretty good. Rotoscope is trippy


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 1, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> How could I "fail at drying my weed"? I hung it up, it dried, wouldn't that be succeeding? Just that it wasn't as good as the cured weed, which was the point. Thanks for your highly intelligent question though, now since you have nothing useful to contribute get the hell off this thread and don't come back, please and thank you.


You tried you failed. It happens. Then instead of learning the correct way you just made up your own. Sounds like something a two year old would do.

your weed looks like what comes out of vape after my session


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 1, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> Listen, if people like this guy have nothing intelligent or useful to add here then why clutter it up with useless spam posts? I started a thread for serious discussion of Cannabis curing and 90% of other peoples' posts are spam, much of it of an insulting nature. Now please stick to threads appropriate to your mentality, whatever they may be, because this is not one and I'm tired of unintelligent and belligerent noobasses coming on here posting crap.


If everyone like me left this thread you would be talking to yourself but you are kinda doing that now soooo carry on one man wolf pack.


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 1, 2020)

He did say he doesn't think Americans or Europeans should cure or smoke cured weed so we should go guys, you others are worthy enough though especially the Nepalese


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 1, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> Since you have nothing useful to contribute get the hell off this thread and don't come back, please and thank you.


Shouldn't you be off treating your weed for an ear ache? For the record it was your ignorance that brought most here. Having a different method, even one considered wrong by others, can be explored here. When you attack everyone, call them all nubes and say nobody in the world knows what good weed is or how to cure except you it was bound to garner attention. Tell you what, find a friend if you can, have them grab your shoulders and both of you pull in opposite directions. If you are really lucky the two of you can dislodge your head from your posterior and you may start thinking more clearly. If nothing else the air will be better. Than you can try not being an insulting little no it all and perhaps have a decent conversation about your ideas. All those poking fun at you are the direct result of your own actions. You take care now, good luck.


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 1, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> Go look up "flue curing" and get back to me after you have successfully used Google. Obviously there's no heating pad involved but there is heat and humidity for 48 hours involved. I just found a practical way to do it on a small scale with weed.


even though it is not flue curing that you are doing, i am glad you are experimenting


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm assuming this guy is from a backwoods bayou somewhere. AKA toxic primordial ooze. Visited Louisiana for month. Everything was growing mold there in the summer. Hence the necessity for his instant cure. Has to taste better than mold. Only logic I see. 

Thanks all for the input. Has been interesting.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 1, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> Since you have nothing useful to contribute get the hell off this thread and don't come back, please and thank you.


It’s hilarious that you think this is “your” thread, and that you can kick people off of it. You clearly don’t understand how this forum works. Everything you post here is public. The threads belong to the forum and in turn to everyone here. 

You didn’t get an huge negative response from everyone until you started with the insults name calling and general over the top attitude trying to dominate the conversations with your personal subjective ideas for this process. You didn’t start this thread to have a pleasant discussion you came in firing at everyone. 

If you want better luck using this forum and interacting with people I would suggest learning how to have a level headed conversation with out letting your emotions control your responses. 

It’s great that you like smoking your “cured” buds. It’s great that you want to share that with others.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Oct 1, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> It's Philip k dick's alter ego in a few of his books.
> 
> "Fat realized that one of two possibilities existed and only two; either Dr. Stone was totally insane – not just insane but totally so – or else in an artful, professional fashion he had gotten Fat to talk; he had drawn Fat out and now knew that Fat was totally insane."


Hmmm so what if this is just uncle bucks new alter ego troll account!?


----------



## Horselover fat (Oct 1, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Hmmm so what if this is just uncle bucks new alter ego troll account!?


Who knows


----------



## BobCajun (Oct 1, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> It’s hilarious that you think this is “your” thread, and that you can kick people off of it. You clearly don’t understand how this forum works. Everything you post here is public. The threads belong to the forum and in turn to everyone here.
> 
> You didn’t get an huge negative response from everyone until you started with the insults name calling and general over the top attitude trying to dominate the conversations with your personal subjective ideas for this process. You didn’t start this thread to have a pleasant discussion you came in firing at everyone.
> 
> ...


So you like the thread I started so much you just can't stay away? I guess that is understandable. And didn't you notice I asked nicley? I said please AND thank you, what more did you want? Did I miss one?


----------



## BobCajun (Oct 1, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> This is some of our cured bud..View attachment 4700421View attachment 4700422View attachment 4700423


So why is it green if it's cured? You just dried that out at low humidity and then stuck it in jars or some kind of container. I call that "storing" not curing. Also why is it half leaf? If you look at the pics I posted you'll notice it's all calyx with only a little leaf stubs here and there, impossible to get every little bit of leaf out, and no stalk at all. Your buds are actually a bunch of small buds on a piece of stalk and surrounded by leaf. To make premium you first need to clean it down completely, then you need to wash it, then you need to actually cure it, while it's still alive, then you dry it.

The jarring could be called "aging", because that's exactly what they do to age pipe tobacco in small batches, put it in a jar 3/4 full at 62% RH and close it for a few months. It apparently makes it smoother, it does not however remove chlorophyll. They aren't even trying to remove chlorophyll with that procedure, because it was already removed when they cured it first. You just completely skipped the curing part. The weed you showed is typical dispensary weed, which I refer to colloquially as "crap", nothing personal, just you either don't know how to actually cure weed or you just don't bother. In other words, you're like everybody else, except of course me, I have some standards and I put some actual work into it. It's a lot more tedious to actually clean a bunch of weed down and extra effort to wash and cure it, which is probably why nobody else does it, they're "lazy", one light say, or they "just don't care" and are "profiteers".


----------



## NukaKola (Oct 1, 2020)

People don’t like buying or smoking brown weed. It’s not tobacco, but the fact that you keep mentioning tobacco explains things perfectly. You want to murder all your terpenes so your bud tastes like burnt popcorn. Likely because your taste buds are fried from years of smoking tobacco. I’d love to see a terpene analysis comparing your flowers after their “cure” process. I bet you’re the type to pulverize your flowers in a grinder to roll spliffs. All the pot snobs I know wouldn’t touch your herb if they were paid.

Keep crying about chlorophyll though as you smoke your tobacco cannabis.


----------



## J232 (Oct 1, 2020)

My side by side Cajun shwag cure might be delayed guys, top blew off my greenhouse last night and the plants took a heavy frost, not looking good went to -5. Fuck..  pretty sure they are dead.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 1, 2020)

J232 said:


> My side by side Cajun shwag cure might be delayed guys, top blew off my greenhouse last night and the plants took a heavy frost, not looking good went to -5. Fuck..  pretty sure they are dead.


Condolences. That REALLY bites.


----------



## J232 (Oct 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Condolences. That REALLY bites.


Thanks, yeah I’m pretty disappointed, I will see how they warmed up at lunch time but they didn’t look good this morning.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 1, 2020)

J232 said:


> Thanks, yeah I’m pretty disappointed, I will see how they warmed up at lunch time but they didn’t look good this morning.


I've been frosted several times and survived. But that was around 33F. Not below freezing. 
I'd apologize for the hijacking. But this thread is already jacked.


----------



## danktechno (Oct 1, 2020)

People that dont have the patience for curing should get a high quality vaporizer! Vaping freshly dried uncured is just as smooth as 3 month old properly cured buds. Actually there is a considerable taste drop off with fully cured bud that is not the case with freshly dried.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 1, 2020)

HUH? My pine, skunk, diesel and loam is beginning to hint citrus and mellow coffee after 8 months. I must dispute that based on long term "over a year" cure results. More patience or bigger yields. LOL.


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 1, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> I don't recommend that anyone in North America or Europe ever cure weed or smoke cured weed, it may be harmful or fatal to noobs, hahaha. Noobs can only handle fluorescent green weed. This is not completely fried yet but the curing part is done, took about 48 hours from harvest. Should be done in about another day. You guys have fun waiting around for weeks though.
> 
> View attachment 4697304


Okay okay how you do it?


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 1, 2020)

danktechno said:


> People that dont have the patience for curing should get a high quality vaporizer! Vaping freshly dried uncured is just as smooth as 3 month old properly cured buds. Actually there is a considerable taste drop off with fully cured bud that is not the case with freshly dried.


I wish they had a wtf emoji for this comment. This couldn’t be more inaccurate


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 1, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I wish they had a wtf emoji for this comment. This couldn’t be more inaccurate


At least an emoji standing on its head with a dunce cap sticking out of its arse. I'd have quite the collection by now. Love it. LMAO.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 1, 2020)

All you taste when vaping is heat and weed. So if it’s fresh cut you taste fresh cut.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 1, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I wish they had a wtf emoji for this comment. This couldn’t be more inaccurate


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 1, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Okay okay how you do it?


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Oct 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It's actually 8 months since first jarred. Opened twice a week and gently poured into large bin and put back into the jar and dark for another week. I think it is worth it. Smoother flavor and easy on the lungs for the strain. This GG straight from dry will rip your lungs out and taste pine dirt and diesel. Civilized now.


How the neck do you cure buds in 48 hours and rave about it being awesome(r) than tried. N true? Looks kinda brown to me... Is this dude whack?


----------



## ronintank (Oct 1, 2020)

Major whack.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 1, 2020)

I hope this thread goes on forever . Bob, please do a step by step tutorial with pictures.


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 1, 2020)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> How the neck do you cure buds in 48 hours and rave about it being awesome(r) than tried. N true? Looks kinda brown to me... Is this dude whack?


It's how Jesus did it 2000 years ago you wouldn't understand noob


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 1, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> I don't recommend that anyone in North America or Europe ever cure weed or smoke cured weed, it may be harmful or fatal to noobs, hahaha. Noobs can only handle fluorescent green weed. This is not completely fried yet but the curing part is done, took about 48 hours from harvest. Should be done in about another day. You guys have fun waiting around for weeks though.
> 
> View attachment 4697304


How can you smoke shit like that!? WAY TO MUCH GREEN NOT ENOUGH BROWN. You know smoking chlorophyll can give you AIDS right? If you cure weed like a professional like me you know it shouldn't have a hint of green and should have a musty old basement smell.

Here is some PROPER cured weed.

Cured for a MINIMUM of 5 years in a old sock i buried in my yard. Some real shit right here. This shit is so strong i always end up puking after the first rip.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Oct 1, 2020)

getogrow said:


> fuckin molded , and oven dried trash! what the fuck are you trying to preach over here ? look at your rubbish brown weed! tobacco is the subject you should stick to. weed aint your thang. So yours is "primo" in 48 hours ?! what the fuck are you on ? have you read any of the links you posted? If you can dry weed in 2 days then you keep that shit to yourself. let alone CURE IT ??
> it only takes you 30 weeks to finish because your using cheap ass blurple fuckin lights. There is a tiny bit of truth to your 16 week weed but you would never be able to grasp it so stay out of it.
> you said michagans shit was mostly leaf ?!
> ANY weed done in 2 days is trash, period.


Well was waiting for SOMEONE to say it! Looks like the Mexican scrap I used to get in high school for $50 an oz. Primo? Don't think this guy would know primo if it came up and bit his hairless ball sac. Talking all that smack to MY friends and people. THAT know WHAT THEY'RE TALKING ABOUT, man, I wish we could vote this asshat off the site. But its a free country, so ill just hit ignore and go on my way. Sorry we had to even waste energy on this child. Hope his mom doesn't find his stash, he'll probably get grounded.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 1, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> How can you smoke shit like that!? WAY TO MUCH GREEN NOT ENOUGH BROWN. You know smoking chlorophyll can give you AIDS right? If you cure weed like a professional like me you know it shouldn't have a hint of green and should have a musty old basement smell.
> 
> Here is some PROPER cured weed.View attachment 4700907
> 
> Cured for a MINIMUM of 5 years in a old sock i buried in my yard. Some real shit right here. This shit is so strong i always end up puking after the first rip.


Are you the ripper who took my cuttings and overages out of my compost pile this spring? Almost spit my beverage seeing this. Love it.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Oct 1, 2020)

Look, I dried my bud in 9 hours, its the BOMB!!


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 1, 2020)

If you wrap the buds in play girl magazine centerfold pages and play soft music while curing there will be a bunch of new popcorn buds when you unwrap it again. Nobody else knows this noobs, you all waste your time growing new plants.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 1, 2020)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Well was waiting for SOMEONE to say it! Looks like the Mexican scrap I used to get in high school for $50 an oz. Primo? Don't think this guy would know primo if it came up and bit his hairless ball sac. Talking all that smack to MY friends and people. THAT know WHAT THEY'RE TALKING ABOUT, man, I wish we could vote this asshat off the site. But its a free country, so ill just hit ignore and go on my way. Sorry we had to even waste energy on this child. Hope his mom doesn't find his stash, he'll probably get grounded.


"hairless ball sac."
No pics please


----------



## lime73 (Oct 1, 2020)

Thread should have been titled what disensary weed looks like! 
Looks like shit, ya op top shelf crap! 

Get outta my thread 
What a joke....
Ps. its not Yours, so just stop with the insults. Calling everyone a Noob? Wtf 

We can post where ever we like, how about, you stop posting in this stupid thread That obviously isn't yours anymore lol


----------



## J232 (Oct 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I've been frosted several times and survived. But that was around 33F. Not below freezing.
> I'd apologize for the hijacking. But this thread is already jacked.


Well I’m not sure how but they thawed and perked up, must of been on the brink of death, was -5c this morning and they were stiff and clawed and had thick frost on them, dead for sure I thought, looks like nothing even happened.


----------



## J232 (Oct 1, 2020)

lime73 said:


> Thread should have been titled what disensary weed looks like!
> Looks like shit, ya op top shelf crap!
> 
> Get outta my thread
> ...


Whatever noooob!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 1, 2020)

In an attempt to be fair to the op. I had an older asian gentleman for a neighbor. Smelled terrible. Perfect gentleman. Cured weed in the Thai style and finished it in vats of dry rice and another grain. Looked like those things Fiffi's fluffy butt leaves on the carpet. Hard like old school hash. One hit was all I ever took. About suffocated. Head rush for hours, sick, sick, sick. Wasn't weed hitting me. Fermented something. Tasted like flowers and honey. No clue what or how. Scared the hell out of me. Old Joe is probably long gone. It's a big world.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 1, 2020)

J232 said:


> Well I’m not sure how but they thawed and perked up, must of been on the brink of death, was -5c this morning and they were stiff and clawed and had thick frost on them, dead for sure I thought, looks like nothing even happened.


That just means they are now hydrated and half cured, right?


----------



## J232 (Oct 1, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> That just means they are now hydrated and half cured, right?


Well I figured they would be fucked, but by curing with a heating pad, not frost, should definitely speed up the cure now, think some chlorophyll already left to warmer grounds.


----------



## danktechno (Oct 1, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I wish they had a wtf emoji for this comment. This couldn’t be more inaccurate


Dont knock it until you've tried it. I'm vaping some buds that have been in the jar for 2 days out of a S&B Mighty and it does not taste like grass/hay in anyway and is very smooth. Whatever, don't care if you dont believe it. Just sharing my experience.


----------



## J232 (Oct 1, 2020)

danktechno said:


> Dont knock it until you've tried it. I'm vaping some buds that have been in the jar for 2 days out of a S&B Mighty and it does not taste like grass/hay in anyway and is very smooth. Whatever, don't care if you dont believe it. Just sharing my experience.


Sounds like a mini heating pad in a pen, you know what’s happening right??


----------



## danktechno (Oct 1, 2020)

J232 said:


> Sounds like a mini heating pad in a pen, you know what’s happening right??


Enlighten me


----------



## getogrow (Oct 1, 2020)

danktechno said:


> Dont knock it until you've tried it. I'm vaping some buds that have been in the jar for 2 days out of a S&B Mighty and it does not taste like grass/hay in anyway and is very smooth. Whatever, don't care if you dont believe it. Just sharing my experience.


knocking "it" and trying "it" is just not gonna happen for you nor me nor the rest..... we just dont do that. you _can _maybe smoke it in 2 days , thats fine , thats a LOT better then what the op is smoking. he is cook/molding/drying it. its the "columbian tobacco way" !! has to be good !


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2020)

danktechno said:


> Enlighten me


Start here...




__





What Cured Weed Looks Like


I don't recommend that anyone in North America or Europe ever cure weed or smoke cured weed, it may be harmful or fatal to noobs, hahaha. Noobs can only handle fluorescent green weed. This is not completely fried yet but the curing part is done, took about 48 hours from harvest. Should be done...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 1, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> So why is it green if it's cured? You just dried that out at low humidity and then stuck it in jars or some kind of container. I call that "storing" not curing. Also why is it half leaf? If you look at the pics I posted you'll notice it's all calyx with only a little leaf stubs here and there, impossible to get every little bit of leaf out, and no stalk at all. Your buds are actually a bunch of small buds on a piece of stalk and surrounded by leaf. To make premium you first need to clean it down completely, then you need to wash it, then you need to actually cure it, while it's still alive, then you dry it.
> 
> The jarring could be called "aging", because that's exactly what they do to age pipe tobacco in small batches, put it in a jar 3/4 full at 62% RH and close it for a few months. It apparently makes it smoother, it does not however remove chlorophyll. They aren't even trying to remove chlorophyll with that procedure, because it was already removed when they cured it first. You just completely skipped the curing part. The weed you showed is typical dispensary weed, which I refer to colloquially as "crap", nothing personal, just you either don't know how to actually cure weed or you just don't bother. In other words, you're like everybody else, except of course me, I have some standards and I put some actual work into it. It's a lot more tedious to actually clean a bunch of weed down and extra effort to wash and cure it, which is probably why nobody else does it, they're "lazy", one light say, or they "just don't care" and are "profiteers".


Well, I’d be glad to provide you will lab results and terpene profiles if you’d like. That is if you know how to read a lab report and know your terps.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 1, 2020)

@BobCajun - no need to disrespect anybody here, especially when you are the one with the before-unknown cure that reminds me so much of the '80s brick-weed we had on the beach.

Maybe post a journal on your next curing run?

--- Ahh the '80s; I'm pretty sure I miss that decade, IIRC. And I miss Sketchy Bill too! True, I had to sit in the car outside the first few times we came over because he didn't know me, but then one night the munchies overcame the paranoia and he needed a ride to McDonalds. From then on I got my pick of the qp-ers.
--- (oh crap, was that you Bob???). 
But then, I met "The Old Hippie" from "Up North". He grew Skunk - smell it 3 ridges away Skunk; it cost a little more, and it was a HAUL from SoCal --- but the potency, stone, and yes - bag appeal - of frosty green NorCal Skunk quickly overtook brown Brick Weed for quality, but not quantity in my area - weird how that happened!

Anyway --- your cure looks to finish a lot like the better Mexi bricks that I remember - DENSE NUGGETS - not buds, *NUGGETS*. A true sinsemilla, grown south of the border in the heat - probably from the farm they could see from space but ignored.
A lot of seedy, stemmy dog crap came up as well - but per the above - I had access to better than average bricks going around back then. --- A very distinct stone - psychedelic, hypnotic and immensely sedative* - limbs feel pulled down and movement is difficult, thoughts are mainly, "huh?" - yet not entirely sleepy. - Ah, the fuzzy memories! 



BobCajun said:


> So why is it green if it's cured? ...


Not all proper cures are brown.
As you and others have pointed out, cigars are cured a few different ways for different reasons,
Usually shades of brown from Claro (light) to Oscura (deep black). Red/Brown Colorado wrappers are popular.
And then there's Candela - *neon green & Fast, Hi-Heat Cured* ( Illusione 888 is one of my all-time faves - green as NorCal weed! ).









It's Not Easy Being Green | Cigar Aficionado


Candelas, once hugely popular, are latter-day oddities that must fight for respect among their tawny cousins | Cigar Aficionado




www.cigaraficionado.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 1, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> @BobCajun - no need to disrespect anybody here, especially when you are the one with the before-unknown cure that reminds me so much of the '80s brick-weed we had on the beach.
> 
> Maybe post a journal on your next curing run?
> 
> ...


Sensi here was bright green with dark orange almost red hair. Never compressed. But dry. There's a citrus skunk to give a few something to think about. The 80"s............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Oct 1, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> If you wrap the buds in play girl magazine centerfold pages and play soft music while curing there will be a bunch of new popcorn buds when you unwrap it again. Nobody else knows this noobs, you all waste your time growing new plants.


Ya but does it have that SMELL, lol, that catfish / pussy smell, that we soooo desire. 

*Who's, just write some rude stuff I erased, looks like he's stretching out, errrr, something, lol

They. Don't call this TrollItUp fer nothin. 

so what is that, one of those 48 hr ice water, dehydrator,. Dry ice, radioactive, 'here I'll throw a bunch of money at it and then I can talk shit ?' type things.

Did he even expostulate on his equipment? Because it is obviously not a natural process. And the results were about as popular as Trump at the debate. Who has a guess as to what process/tool this was? Anyone?*


----------



## G Bear (Oct 1, 2020)

getogrow said:


> knocking "it" and trying "it" is just not gonna happen for you nor me nor the rest..... we just dont do that. you _can _maybe smoke it in 2 days , thats fine , thats a LOT better then what the op is smoking. he is cook/molding/drying it. its the "columbian tobacco way" !! has to be good !


ok, i just cannot ignore the connection between The Trailer Park Boys and Bobcaygeon, here.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Oct 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> In an attempt to be fair to the op. I had an older asian gentleman for a neighbor. Smelled terrible. Perfect gentleman. Cured weed in the Thai style and finished it in vats of dry rice and another grain. Looked like those things Fiffi's fluffy butt leaves on the carpet. Hard like old school hash. One hit was all I ever took. About suffocated. Head rush for hours, sick, sick, sick. Wasn't weed hitting me. Fermented something. Tasted like flowers and honey. No clue what or how. Scared the hell out of me. Old Joe is probably long gone. It's a big world.


So this is why I HAVE to try this... that and this dude is VERY adamant to go against the crowd and these insults... i mean what do I have to lose aittle crop. And like I have said... i know every one of us at some point in our lives has tried something more dumb then this to get a buzz hahaha


----------



## jadedintrovert (Oct 1, 2020)

It's what my weed looks like after I've decarbed in the oven


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 1, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Sew this is why I HAVE to try this... that and this dude is VERY adamant to go against the crowd and these insults... i mean what do I have to lose aittle crop. And like I have said... i know every one of us at some point in our lives has tried something more dumb then this to get a buzz hahaha


LOL, hey go for it. Nothing ventured nothing gained. Nothing wrong with proving/disproving a theory. As for this dude, he brought all the insults on himself after being so ignorant towards the folks here. Telling everyone they have only smoked trash their whole life, they don't have any idea what cure means, they have no idea what good weed is and that he is the only one one the planet that can make Nepolese hash was just so over the top. I work in a hospital and they have an entire floor full of people that delusional, I have no interest in following what they say either. That said, you do you brother. I am all for experimenting, new things are found every day.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Oct 1, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> LOL, hey go for it. Nothing ventured nothing gained. Nothing wrong with proving/disproving a theory. As for this dude, he brought all the insults on himself after being so ignorant towards the folks here. Telling everyone they have only smoked trash their whole life, they don't have any idea what cure means, they have no idea what good weed is and that he is the only one one the planet that can make Nepolese hash was just so over the top. I work in a hospital and they have an entire floor full of people that delusional, I have no interest in following what they say either. That said, you do you brother. I am all for experimenting, new things are found every day.


Yeah he for sure was very combative about this entire thing.


----------



## MajorCoco (Oct 1, 2020)

To be fair to Bob...his is the most popular thread in town!! LOL
@dubekoms Was just perusing the latest posts on here....seeing that pic outta nowhere made me snort wine out my fucknig nose!!


----------



## NukaKola (Oct 1, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> LOL, hey go for it. Nothing ventured nothing gained. Nothing wrong with proving/disproving a theory. As for this dude, he brought all the insults on himself after being so ignorant towards the folks here. Telling everyone they have only smoked trash their whole life, they don't have any idea what cure means, they have no idea what good weed is and that he is the only one one the planet that can make Nepolese hash was just so over the top. I work in a hospital and they have an entire floor full of people that delusional, I have no interest in following what they say either. That said, you do you brother. I am all for experimenting, new things are found every day.


Agreed! What do you do Doug? I work in a hospital as well, as a surgical tech.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 1, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> Agreed! What do you do Doug? I work in a hospital as well, as a surgical tech.


Work in IT, managed print and IT services. Keep the machines running, the servers talking and the pages flowing so everyone can do their jobs.


----------



## MajorCoco (Oct 1, 2020)

Funny story about nepal and hash...

I was in Goa, India about 2007, delivered by taxi fresh from the airport to a crappy little guesthouse in a crappy little village by the sea; it was basically lifeless when I turned up about 9pm local time! I'd been to Goa a few times, though not to this particular village, so when I got unpacked I decided I'd go out and try and see where the hell I was (and if I could buy beer...mainly, if I could buy beer...it was day 1 of my holiday after all!!).

As I was out with the torch getting my bearing on the nearest "big" road to my guest-house a random taxi drove past, and slowed as he saw me. I ended up buying a tolah (10 grams) of charas from him. It probably cost me $10 or less I think. I also found some beer.

Anyway...I clearly remember this finger of charas being dried-up as hell. Really hard and brittle...just like you don't normally want your hash to be. So...I took it back to the guest-house thinking "there was a waste of money"....

As I got nearer to the guest-house I started hearing noises of people drinking.... Turns out there were a load of young Nepali guys who were down looking for work for the tourist season and were all staying the same GH as me. I joined them at the communal table in the veranda area, and we all got to drinking. They were very nice, and the booze and conversation flowed.

Anyway, a beer or two in I remember the charas, and ask my new companion if they mind if I roll one. They don't, so I get on and start rolling. I notice that the hash breaks off in shards, which then crumble down under my thumb to dust...."Not good" I think....

30 minutes later, after finishing my second solo joint.....bearing in mind my tolerance was pretty high from daily toking of skunk at home in UK.....I'm suddenly very super-aware that I'm sitting on my chair in the middle of nowhere, surrounded by people chattering in nepalese, and occasionally looking at me and smiling......I'm clearly paranoid to fuck, and suddenly finding it hard not to fall off my chair.

So I make my excuses and decided to go to bed...

One of the nepali guys asks, as I'm leaving, if he can have a little hash to smoke. He mentions that he hasn't smoked before.

I'm so stoned at that point I just break off a few smokes-worth, mumble something about "being careful with it", and stagger off to bed....where I lie, for several hours....rigid...staring at the big gaps between the wall and ceiling of my mud-hut room, from my tiny hard bed with no mosquito net, thinking "What the hell am I doing here!?" An hour or so into my white-knuckle stakeout of the ceiling I eventually realise there's some sort of noise going on outside...
My addled mind finally works out what the noise is.....it's the guy I gave the hash to puking his guts up in the toilet outside my room.

The thought that someone else had it worse than me obviously helped, and finally I drifted off....

I woke up next morning to cows on beaches, blue sky and 30C. Fantastic holiday...


Anyway...kinda the reason I wanted to post that....I've had really good Indian Charas (actually the story above is not about the best Indian charas I've had, which was from near Parvati, and I've never had hash like it before or since), but have yet to actually come across any of the mythical Nepalese hash people rave about.

I tried Nepalese temple balls in Amsterdam a few times over the years. I've never been impressed.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 1, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> LOL, hey go for it. Nothing ventured nothing gained. Nothing wrong with proving/disproving a theory. As for this dude, he brought all the insults on himself after being so ignorant towards the folks here. Telling everyone they have only smoked trash their whole life, they don't have any idea what cure means, they have no idea what good weed is and that he is the only one one the planet that can make Nepolese hash was just so over the top. I work in a hospital and they have* an entire floor full of people that delusional,* I have no interest in following what they say either. That said, you do you brother. I am all for experimenting, new things are found every day.


You'll do just fine in SoCal...


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 1, 2020)

MajorCoco said:


> Funny story about nepal and hash...
> 
> I was in Goa, India about 2007, delivered by taxi fresh from the airport to a crappy little guesthouse in a crappy little village by the sea; it was basically lifeless when I turned up about 9pm local time! I'd been to Goa a few times, though not to this particular village, so when I got unpacked I decided I'd go out and try and see where the hell I was (and if I could buy beer...mainly, if I could buy beer...it was day 1 of my holiday after all!!).
> 
> ...


Since we've clearly lost the thread -

I was on the other side - in the Punjab, NW of Armritsar - the Kush region; on a film crew capturing meetings for an organization.
On our way to a little village within eyesight of the Pakistani border, our little Tata Sumo SUV crapped out.
I'm with the driver - a new one today - looking under the hood (bonnet for UK) while rural traffic goes by.
The driver taps me on the shoulder and points to a bus that had stopped a little while ago --- it was leaving with my whole group staring at me from the back window. Uh-oh.

The hospitality of the Punjabis is second to none. The local villagers brought me in - leaving a few by people by the road to flag down the next bus, which will arrive when it arrives - hopefully today.
Turns out there was a wedding, & I ended up seated at the table, eating red curry chicken and drinking chai --- not sure what planet I'm on right now.
Another bus arrived and they fetched me to the road and found out the bus was full --- not room for one more body - full.
My new found friends pointed up the ladder to the luggage rack on top. I noticed 3 old men were already up there, so I said goodbye to the new couple, the village elder / leader and off I went. (Old men - all 3 in linen pyjamas & turbans, beards NEVER trimmed by the look of them).

3 stops in, the bus shuts off for --- no reason I can discern. We're on the side of the road in the middle of a rice field.
*One of the old men produces a zippo lighter and what looks like a chillum* from his robe, packs it with a marble of something hashy looking and rips down on it. He empties the bowl, and drops another marble in, handing it to his friend, and then the other. He looks at me for a moment, packs another marble and passes the chillum to me. I hesitated (never hesitate! lol), 3 sets of eyebrows started to look angry that I wasn't accepting their gift; so I lit up.
Not sure WTF it was - opium for sure, some schwaggy weed? and tobacco - in one bowl. I gacked like a rookie on the first rip! The old guys laughed just as hard as I would have, and so I did once I could breathe again. The smoke was THICK - almost creamy, and that funky flavor was strong, but I managed my second and third hits without exploding - and got pats of approval and smiles from the guys. We had a few more stops like that, we took rip after rip, and traded some items from my pack for theirs.
I didn't get back to town until late in the evening.
I couldn't feel my face, much less my feet, so I shouldn't have been surprised when I landed in a heap next to the bus. My group heard the bus, and had come running to look for me - pretty sure they were not expecting what they saw. I was being helped up and dusted off by the old guys, barefoot, but wearing a new sash & knife combo (good trade!).

One of the most rollercoaster days in my life!


----------



## BobCajun (Oct 2, 2020)

What maximum cured weed looks like. This is what noobs think is burnt. This was when I was curing it more thoroughly than now. This is similar to pipe tobacco. It was pretty smooth and tasty as I recall, yum yum.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 2, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> What maximum cured weed looks like. This is what noobs think is burnt.
> 
> View attachment 4701564


I take back what I said. After my vape sessions at 389 degrees it’s still not this burnt.

great job man. You’re a hell of a salesman.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 2, 2020)

I’d say it’s a perfect match!


----------



## BobCajun (Oct 2, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Well, I’d be glad to provide you will lab results and terpene profiles if you’d like. That is if you know how to read a lab report and know your terps.


That's typical dispensary weed results. But that doesn't tell you anything about how it smokes or how much stalk and leaf there is. You seem to have done as good a job as any dispensary weed producer, it's just not cured, that's all. It's typical uncured, not fully ripened, dispensary weed


----------



## Horselover fat (Oct 2, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> View attachment 4701577
> I’d say it’s a perfect match!


My avb is usually quite a bit darker.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Oct 2, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> Since we've clearly lost the thread -
> 
> I was on the other side - in the Punjab, NW of Armritsar - the Kush region; on a film crew capturing meetings for an organization.
> On our way to a little village within eyesight of the Pakistani border, our little Tata Sumo SUV crapped out.
> ...


Holy shit that sounds like an amazing adventure!!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Oct 2, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> My avb is usually quite a bit darker.


Yeah same but I guess that might all just be personal presence. I know people that vape their weed until its burnt. At that point I guess why aren't you just smoking it but hey each to his own!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 2, 2020)

I feel like this is my time to chime in. (Brace yourselves and pucker your O-ring)

*takes a deep breath*

Bob isn't entirely off his rocker.

There, I said it.

What Bob is calling a proper cure isn't a cure but it is doing exactly what he wants it to do.

What Bob is doing is fermenting the chlorophyll out (as well as some wanted stuff but to each their own).

High heat, high humidity will ferment damn near anything. The issue behind this is the loss of the proper flavor profile. Treating ganja like tobacco with a fast fermenting will definitely get you brown weed. Unfortunately for everyone else around here that doesn't know, brown weed (not fermented or cooked) actually is the goal of some growers and it isn't schwag weed. It really is fan-diddly-tastic if it's done properly.

My first successful grow gave me great weed. Green, dried and cured for 3 weeks. It smoked like a dream and was better than most Street weed I was smoking. The grow after, I cured it for 6 months. It was much more brown than anything else I had seen (maybe not brown....a ton less green?). The smoke profile blew the previous batch out of the water.

After reading a bunch and talking to a bunch of growers and asking questions to the hippy ecologist professor that ruined existence for me, I learned why it was better and tried for a browner brown weed.

I got it.

The shit done near sent me to the green-out place.

It was bombastic.

The long and the short of the story;

Chlorophyll sucks, what we all know as curing is the right way to cure, what Bob is doing is a very fast version of a fermenting and his smoke profiles would improve tremendously if he followed up his fermenting with a 6 month cure.

...and to Bob directly;

You grow and cure your way. It's your ganja and you do what you like and if it works for you, don't change.

If you would like even better weed, slow your fermenting down by a week or so and follow it up with what is commonly known as curing for an extended period of time and you will surprise even yourself.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 2, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> That's typical dispensary weed results. But that doesn't tell you anything about how it smokes or how much stalk and leaf there is. You seem to have done as good a job as any dispensary weed producer, it's just not cured, that's all. It's typical uncured, not fully ripened, dispensary weed


show us the way !!! step by step with pics !! your the *only *human on this planet curing weed right!! we need you to teach us ? 
I picked some just now , whats my next step ? oven on 350 ?


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Oct 2, 2020)

getogrow said:


> show us the way !!! step by step with pics !! your the *only *human on this planet curing weed right!! we need you to teach us ?
> I picked some just now , whats my next step ? oven on 350 ?


I mean i would do 200 for 45 minutes if you really want to try it now it will work but you be getting the buzz more from the coughing and lack of oxygen lolz


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 2, 2020)

LOL the cajun kook has been spewing this crap for years.


----------



## getogrow (Oct 2, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I feel like this is my time to chime in. (Brace yourselves and pucker your O-ring)
> 
> 
> What Bob is calling a proper cure isn't a cure
> ...


My hears tend to open more to certain folks on here.... 
What do we got here ? Why do you think its better ? Thanks.

What the world has been doing for years gets rid of all the chlorophyll. Fermenting it will work but it gets rid of too much good stuff, mainly terps. So like i said a while back ....hes saying things that work but he has NO CLUE what or why he is saying the shit so we gotta call him out. 

If its brown , there is a VERY good chance its got spores all over it....dont smoke that crap. "fermenting" has to be very controlled to keep the mold out and i dont advice it for anyone ever,


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2020)

If fermentation was doing this the vid posted a few pages back.......the guys bag would have been a pillow.

Fermentation gives off gas....


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 2, 2020)

getogrow said:


> My hears tend to open more to certain folks on here....
> What do we got here ? Why do you think its better ? Thanks.
> 
> What the world has been doing for years gets rid of all the chlorophyll. Fermenting it will work but it gets rid of too much good stuff, mainly terps. So like i said a while back ....hes saying things that work but he has NO CLUE what or why he is saying the shit so we gotta call him out.
> ...


I mention that it gets rid of more than chlorophyll and you are right about losing Terps. Fermenting does change the flavor profile significantly.

Brown ganja doesn't indicate more or less chance of anything except less chlorophyll. While fermenting isn't something that I do (I use an extended slow curing method) it does remove chlorophyll rapidly (among other things).

For the length of time Bob ferments (his curing stage) spores wouldn't be an issue.

While I wouldn't advise anyone that's very new to the fermentation process to try it without guidance, his method does have scientific merit.

As for his method being the only way, I would disagree whole heartedly. It is one valid method of post harvest treatments among dozens.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> If fermentation was doing this the vid posted a few pages back.......the guys bag would have been a pillow.
> 
> Fermentation gives off gas....


----------



## J232 (Oct 2, 2020)

Bobs come backs suck as much as his cure method.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 2, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I mention that it gets rid of more than chlorophyll and you are right about losing Terps. Fermenting does change the flavor profile significantly.
> 
> Brown ganja doesn't indicate more or less chance of anything except less chlorophyll. While fermenting isn't something that I do (I use an extended slow curing method) it does remove chlorophyll rapidly (among other things).
> 
> ...


I've had brown weed that was very potent and tasted great, but after smoking I had about 10 minutes to get comfortable - it was a sleep bomb.
In my case, I think it was just old and oxidized.

Is your method similar to usual? - hang / jar - just for an extended period?
Curious because I can see where I'll have opportunity to play with curing after my next harvest.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 2, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> I've had brown weed that was very potent and tasted great, but after smoking I had about 10 minutes to get comfortable - it was a sleep bomb.
> In my case, I think it was just old and oxidized.
> 
> Is your method similar to usual? - hang / jar - just for an extended period?
> Curious because I can see where I'll have opportunity to play with curing after my next harvest.


I do a slow hang dry with zero light for 7+ days, depending on how long it takes for the stems to get almost snapable. To much snap and it's too dry.

Then I jar and burp daily in a lightless environment for months.

Zero light allowed because I don't even want the slightest chance of reactivating the chlorophyll.

By the end of the process my ganja is a beautiful browner green, the pistils have contracted and withered forming a cocoon.

I leave some sugar leaf on to help wrap the bud.

This round I might buy some of those humidity packs to see how they work and try on a few jars.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Oct 2, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I do a slow hang dry with zero light for 7+ days, depending on how long it takes for the stems to get almost snapable. To much snap and it's too dry.
> 
> Then I jar and burp daily in a lightless environment for months.
> 
> ...


We do a similar process. Chop, bust the fans off, trim the tips of any material without trichs, hang in a dark dry room for 10-12 days at 65 degrees/60%rh (dropping the rh to 50 after a week), then buck and place in CureTubes for another week. Bust out the GreenBroz and run the product. Hand finish, and then back in the tubes to be burped as required. We do use Bovida packs. Fill orders and collect. But, we are just selling Dispensary weed after all.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 2, 2020)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We do a similar process. Chop, bust the fans off, trim the tips of any material without trichs, hang in a dark dry room for 10-12 days at 65 degrees/60%rh (dropping the rh to 50 after a week), then buck and place in CureTubes for another week. Bust out the GreenBroz and run the product. Hand finish, and then back in the tubes to be burped as required. We do use Bovida packs. Fill orders and collect. But, we are just selling Dispensary weed after all.


I think our biggest difference is the chlorophyll content. I do my best to breakdown all chlorophyll and will spend extra months to do it.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 2, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I do a slow hang dry with zero light for 7+ days, depending on how long it takes for the stems to get almost snapable. To much snap and it's too dry.
> 
> Then I jar and burp daily in a lightless environment for months.
> 
> ...


Asking because I unintentionally took 8 days to dry - lightless 4x4 tent fans on, lights off - unstable rh.
I'm a noob, so I'm not sure if that is part of why - but I really like my weed! 

I snipped fans (anything w/ a stem) while hanging, but left sugar leaves.
rh kept bouncing - down to 65% in the late afternoon, up to 76% in the morning - I was waiting for 62%, but it wasn't happening. *yes, I know, dehu.
Finally trimmed & jarred on the lowest rh of the 8th day - 65% -- Jars stored in a light proof cabinet - burp-sniff-shuffle-&-feel is only interruption.
The first few days I opened the jars when I woke up, and closed them 4-6 hours later, or more - until they felt drier than on opening.
Every morning was a bit alarming at first - the buds were damp again. Then I read here that when I let the dry air in, the moisture from the core of the bud was being expressed to the exterior until the rh inside the jar was equalized. 
My buds we jarred at higher rh - so it took more attention & longer openings at first.
A month later, I burp every few days (uhh, last day was...?) - getting less as I detect less change - but wow, what a difference from "Dry enough to smoke" to jarred for a month.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 2, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> Asking because I unintentionally took 8 days to dry - lightless 4x4 tent fans on, lights off - unstable rh.
> I'm a noob, so I'm not sure if that is part of why - but I really like my weed!
> 
> I snipped fans (anything w/ a stem) while hanging, but left sugar leaves.
> ...


When you get to cured for 3 months, try a nug and marvel at its magnificence.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 2, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I don't even want the slightest chance of reactivating the chlorophyll.


This is not an actual thing.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 2, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> This is not an actual thing.


You're not an actual thing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> You're not an actual thing.


Don't believe you know much about growing.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2020)

This was only what a week ago?





Is she ready?


Bonus points to those that can say the standard responses without it being the standard responses.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 2, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> You're not an actual thing.


I'd love to hear you explain how chlorophyll is reactivated in dead and dried plant material. Do you have to infect it with zombie blood first?
Imagine all the brown mexi bricks that could have been made greener by just exposing them to the sun for a few hours.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 2, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> I'd love to hear you explain how chlorophyll is reactivated in dead and dried plant material. Do you have to infect it with zombie blood first?
> Imagine all the brown mexi bricks that could have been made greener by just exposing them to the sun for a few hours.


Does no one understand sarcasm anymore? I've been growing a decade and that pic/post was a spoof on people asking is their plants are done.

Anyone that believes otherwise is a fool.

As for chlorophyll reactivating, I was trying to drive home the point of how dark I keep it when I'm drying and curing.

You act like someone that needs constant approval and the accolades of others. I don't need that or understand why you do.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 2, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> You act like someone that needs constant approval and the accolades of others. I don't need that or understand why you do.


So starting a thread asking if your 20 day old plant is ready for harvest does not make you thirsty for attention? lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> So starting a thread asking if your 20 day old plant is ready for harvest does not make you thirsty for attention? lol


It gets better.


----------



## bgmike8 (Oct 3, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> Curiosity is still piqued. Maybe it's because I just opened a new jar from a different pheno of my last harvest - very heady lol.
> 
> Anyway, is this cure related at all to brick weed?
> Growing up in SoCal, I'm one of those who has fond memories of the better brick weed I got - very stony couchlock, the best didn't look that great - hard brown nuggets that break into chunks, the taste was a melange of spices & weed funk - not NorCal Skunk funk, but still a funk.
> ...


I used to move 20 a week of mexican brick weed...


----------



## getogrow (Oct 3, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Brown ganja doesn't indicate more or less chance of anything except less chlorophyll. While fermenting isn't something that I do (I use an extended slow curing method) it does remove chlorophyll rapidly (among other things).
> 
> For the length of time Bob ferments (his curing stage) spores wouldn't be an issue.


I meant overall....not just bobs trash. If weed is brown , its suspect. If you know the grower who can explain it is one thing but to just say brown is not an indicator is a pretty bold statement. Brown is a great indicator of a shitty cure , a shitty dry , mold spores , ammonia smells and this is a lot more common then just ripping the chlorophyll out in one day. (like most folks , thuis is the only time they will ever hear of this horrible way of drying.) Most growers read a lot more about getting rid of chlorophyll then they do about "aging tobacco" so hes going backwards here. (getting rid of the chlorophyll is the same in every plant for the most part so no need in learning backwards... )

Has science changed in the last 10 years ? i wouldnt doubt it as we dont know much about the plant yet....were still learning. 10 years ago , a "cure" had a lot more to it then just getting rid of chlorophyll. As i recall , a lot of things changed within the flower *as it was curing*. I also recall reading something that said once the flower is down to 60 rh or whatever the number is ..... its done and cannot be changed anymore (for the good) Which is why we take so long to cure ? Chlorophyll cannot be the only factor or we would be smoking within a week. (i am not talking about terps either cause we already covered that one)
you also mentioned some old weed being better and i wondered what the professor told you that confirmed it was better?
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 3, 2020)

getogrow said:


> I meant overall....


Gotta agree there, for most part - if it's brown, put it down.

Brown "Standard"
But I still gotta say that I've had "standard cured" (for lack of a better term) weed that was the color of medium tobacco, but structurally what we look for - a dense, sparkly spear - but from stem to calyx it was that same tone of brown. No scent that I remember - but both myself and the room were very cloudy at the time. Very stony, nothing TOO exotic or potent, but that brown was very strange.

Bob's
And, as I've said before, I've had weed that appeared identical to Bob's that was the heaviest couchlock I've ever had, but not sleepy, with a serious case of the giggles. Yes, compared to today, the "aroma" was off, but thankfully faint. The taste was a lot of eastern spices on top of FUNK - it left a taste in your mouth...like a nasty blunt found under the bed wrapped in 3x used hiking socks... 
But that stone is pretty amazing on the well cured nuggets.

By no means am I saying that brick weed is superior, but in a Budweiser world, the occasional Rauchbier (Smoke Beer) is a fun diversion.*
I might try it next harvest, but I'd be more likely to try the corn cob curing thing - In that video, I could hear that first rip hit his frontal lobe. 
And - ever since discovering that Full melt hash, RSO & FSCO actually do ease my back - I'm open to trying different ways to medicate.

*Ironic analogy - Alcohol & I parted ways years ago.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 3, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Does no one understand sarcasm anymore? I've been growing a decade and that pic/post was a spoof on people asking is their plants are done.
> 
> Anyone that believes otherwise is a fool.
> 
> ...


I love when know it all, wanna be growers get tangled up in the Diarrhea they type daily then say they were just being sarcastic.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 3, 2020)

bk78 said:


> I love when know it all, wanna be growers get tangled up in the Diarrhea they type daily then say they were just being sarcastic.


My plant speaks for itself. I don't know it all, just alot with much more to learn and if you can't decipher jokes and sarcasm, I can try to make it clearer for future posts.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 3, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> My plant speaks for itself. I don't know it all, just alot with much more to learn and if you can't decipher jokes and sarcasm, I can try to make it clearer for future posts.


You were quite serious about reactivated chlorophyll


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 3, 2020)

Sure, you do you boo.


----------



## Romulanman (Oct 3, 2020)

You could just say, "Oh I thot maybe there was a chance it could reactivate. No? Ok." Then be done with it.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 3, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> You could just say, "Oh I thot maybe there was a chance it could reactivate. No? Ok." Then be done with it.


I could have but I don't care enough right now.

I'm working off an "ate too much" feeling.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> This was only what a week ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was deleted.. lol


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 3, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> it was deleted.. lol


Why's my thread gone? Must have been a mod choice but it did turn into a nice thread at the end.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> it was deleted.. lol


Oh shit! LOL


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh shit! LOL


Inorite?

At least we got to sort the pile out before they tossed the thread.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 3, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Inorite?
> 
> At least we got to sort the pile out before they tossed the thread.


Fuck off it never happened.......


















Jk


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Fuck off it never happened.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hātechu too :kisseyface:


----------



## BrewersToker (Oct 3, 2020)

Where's dude? I just poured a Paddy's and snapped a couple. I'm ready to read his new material!!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Oct 3, 2020)

Late to the party.. 

Ime, brown weed is shit but im talking brown brown, not to be mistaken with purple/blue buds with an oily amber overcoat.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Oct 10, 2020)

I feel like this needs to be posted here .. long but worth it!


----------



## m99smith (Oct 11, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> That is surprisingly resinous, must say. Still not cured though, just aged. But if you like it that way then whatever. I find the way I do it to produce a much preferable product so I keep doing it. I tried just hanging plants up and drying them like other people do but it turned out crappy in comparison to the heating pad 3-4 day curing/drying method. Why should I settle for something which is clearly inferior? You never tried it any other way so you think you're smoking something good when really you're smoking crap. You'll still get high, no doubt, just less high and with more harshness. I guess that's why whenever I watch videos of people smoking what they think is quality weed they take a big bong hit and hack their damn guts out. I don't have to do that, that's the difference. Now if you enjoy coughing then have fun.


Yeah it's called you just don't know how to hang dry for shit. Like just because you don't know how to dry your weed the normal way don't be saying it's a better way or everyone else would be doing it. But hey if you like weed with bearly any terps that's none of my business but don't be saying the way you do it gives a better product 99% of people care about what their weed smells and taste like and don't want the same smell with every strain because doing it that way.


----------



## SIRE (Oct 11, 2020)

getogrow said:


> fuckin molded , and oven dried trash! what the fuck are you trying to preach over here ? look at your rubbish brown weed! tobacco is the subject you should stick to. weed aint your thang. So yours is "primo" in 48 hours ?! what the fuck are you on ? have you read any of the links you posted? If you can dry weed in 2 days then you keep that shit to yourself. let alone CURE IT ??
> it only takes you 30 weeks to finish because your using cheap ass blurple fuckin lights. There is a tiny bit of truth to your 16 week weed but you would never be able to grasp it so stay out of it.
> you said michagans shit was mostly leaf ?!
> ANY weed done in 2 days is trash, period.


Lol tell em what God loves


----------



## SIRE (Oct 11, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> So your only criteria for "primo" is that its brown and dried in 2 days? Must be some strong meth in your neighborhood.


Lol yeah man thats crazy!!


----------



## Dopesmoka (Oct 11, 2020)

getogrow said:


> I meant overall....not just bobs trash. If weed is brown , its suspect. If you know the grower who can explain it is one thing but to just say brown is not an indicator is a pretty bold statement. Brown is a great indicator of a shitty cure , a shitty dry , mold spores , ammonia smells and this is a lot more common then just ripping the chlorophyll out in one day. (like most folks , thuis is the only time they will ever hear of this horrible way of drying.) Most growers read a lot more about getting rid of chlorophyll then they do about "aging tobacco" so hes going backwards here. (getting rid of the chlorophyll is the same in every plant for the most part so no need in learning backwards... )
> 
> Has science changed in the last 10 years ? i wouldnt doubt it as we dont know much about the plant yet....were still learning. 10 years ago , a "cure" had a lot more to it then just getting rid of chlorophyll. As i recall , a lot of things changed within the flower *as it was curing*. I also recall reading something that said once the flower is down to 60 rh or whatever the number is ..... its done and cannot be changed anymore (for the good) Which is why we take so long to cure ? Chlorophyll cannot be the only factor or we would be smoking within a week. (i am not talking about terps either cause we already covered that one)
> you also mentioned some old weed being better and i wondered what the professor told you that confirmed it was better?
> Thanks for your time.


Bobby brown has never been acceptable


----------



## getogrow (Oct 11, 2020)

Dopesmoka said:


> Bobby brown has never been acceptable


you have no idea what this post put me through.


----------



## J232 (Oct 17, 2020)

Stopped at a buddies today, whipped out this bag of brown weed, said you had to smoke 2 joints but it works, made me think of this post...  I passed, smelt like rancid tobacco. Prob have to chop my outdoor pretty quick here, my heating pad is warm.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 17, 2020)

J232 said:


> Stopped at a buddies today, whipped out this bag of brown weed, said you had to smoke 2 joints but it works, made me think of this post...  I passed, smelt like rancid tobacco. Prob have to chop my outdoor pretty quick here, my heating pad is warm.


Oh shit, a blast from the past. ROFL


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 4, 2020)

I’m here for all that brown delicious weed. And a bump because this is the greatest thread ever.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Nov 5, 2020)

Wait what about Freeze Dried weed? It pretty much keeps all your colour while increasing the taste/smell. All dried and cured in less then 24hrs too


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 5, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> When you get to cured for 3 months, try a nug and marvel at its magnificence.


A bit over 2 months now - I can tell the strains by taste as well as sight. The flavors have improved in the jars beautifully - all are more pronounced and identifiable, with the exception of Blueberry - the berry is gone from the scent and flavor, replaced by a strong minty / pine. Sleepy stuff.

I've forgotten to burp my jars at all; don't remember the last time actually - 3 or 4 weeks? However long it takes to go through the last ounce.
So I made sure to give them all the sniff test to see which jar was next, and left them open for a few minutes while sampling a few and garden gazing at the next crop.



Doug Dawson said:


> Oh shit, a blast from the past. ROFL


Right? I had to grab a bong and re-read it - still funny! 

I need more pics of brown pressed weed chunks - I'm tired of smoking flavorful, sparkly green nastiness!


----------



## DrKiz (Nov 6, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> How can you smoke shit like that!? WAY TO MUCH GREEN NOT ENOUGH BROWN. You know smoking chlorophyll can give you AIDS right? If you cure weed like a professional like me you know it shouldn't have a hint of green and should have a musty old basement smell.
> 
> Here is some PROPER cured weed.View attachment 4700907
> 
> Cured for a MINIMUM of 5 years in a old sock i buried in my yard. Some real shit right here. This shit is so strong i always end up puking after the first rip.


Fuck man, wait till my crop of Colon cure is done! Not super comfy process but smokes sooooooo smooooth!

Heat pad? Pffft.. all organic body heat baybeeee!


----------



## J232 (Nov 6, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> Fuck man, wait till my crop of Colon cure is done! Not super comfy process but smokes sooooooo smooooth!
> 
> Heat pad? Pffft.. all organic body heat baybeeee!


Couple nugs under each arm pit at bed time??





And one on the gooch..


----------



## mistergrafik (Nov 6, 2020)

J232 said:


> Couple nugs under each arm pit at bed time??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One in the heel of the boot and one in the wallet for breakfast


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 6, 2020)

Now you fuckers are getting it.

I know this is weird but of you slide the one from your gooch to your crack, you can fit more in the Gooch.

Just don't sit down too fast or your crack pocket stash quickly turns into butt plugs.


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Nov 6, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Now you fuckers are getting it.
> 
> I know this is weird but of you slide the one from your gooch to your crack, you can fit more in the Gooch.
> 
> Just don't sit down too fast or your crack pocket stash quickly turns into butt plugs.


I always dry in the gooch and cure in the crack.


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Nov 6, 2020)

But in all seriousness, doesn’t chlorophyll take time to break down? If this is the case I’ll use this method to get rid of the chlorophyll in leaves so I can make my own blunt wraps with them. Only reason I don’t already is because I haven’t been able to find a way to remove that. Otherwise It’d taste like doo doo. But tbh it doesn’t make sense to me.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 6, 2020)

Macncheesehaze said:


> But in all seriousness, doesn’t chlorophyll take time to break down? If this is the case I’ll use this method to get rid of the chlorophyll in leaves so I can make my own blunt wraps with them. Only reason I don’t already is because I haven’t been able to find a way to remove that. Otherwise It’d taste like doo doo. But tbh it doesn’t make sense to me.


It is just a time thing. A slow, humidity controlled time thing. The longer the cure, the more chlorophyll breaks down.


----------



## CannabisErecticus (Nov 6, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> I don't recommend that anyone in North America or Europe ever cure weed or smoke cured weed, it may be harmful or fatal to noobs, hahaha. Noobs can only handle fluorescent green weed. This is not completely fried yet but the curing part is done, took about 48 hours from harvest. Should be done in about another day. You guys have fun waiting around for weeks though.
> 
> View attachment 4697304





BobCajun said:


> I don't recommend that anyone in North America or Europe ever cure weed or smoke cured weed, it may be harmful or fatal to noobs, hahaha. Noobs can only handle fluorescent green weed. This is not completely fried yet but the curing part is done, took about 48 hours from harvest. Should be done in about another day. You guys have fun waiting around for weeks though.
> 
> View attachment 4697304


I can’t tell if your trolling or not...


----------



## Kerowacked (Nov 6, 2020)

The book says 48 MINUTES


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Nov 6, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> It is just a time thing. A slow, humidity controlled time thing. The longer the cure, the more chlorophyll breaks down.


I’d really like to find a way to cure my leaves to make homemade wraps. I’ve seen some posts about it and it’s really tough to do. And even tougher to roll. I just think it’d be sick to smoke a blunt with all stuff from the plants I grew myself.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 6, 2020)

Kerowacked said:


> The book says 48 MINUTESView attachment 4735460


I wish. 10 -13 days on wire at 38 - 75F around 50% rh. Now open every jar every 2 days for a few weeks to a month until I get 45% in my jars. Then every week until I setle aroung 40%. Then a opening every time I get curious. I deep freeze after 12 months.


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Nov 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I wish. 10 -13 days on wire at 38 - 75F around 50% rh. Now open every jar every 2 days for a few weeks to a month until I get 45% in my jars. Then every week until I setle aroung 40%. Then a opening every time I get curious. I deep freeze afterView attachment 4735474View attachment 4735475 12 months.


Damn that’s how I’m trying to live!


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 6, 2020)

There is always the old school method, Add a few seeds and seal with foil. Put on stove until all seeds pop and it's good to go. I believe they called it jiffy pot.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 6, 2020)

Macncheesehaze said:


> Damn that’s how I’m trying to live!


Careful what you wish for. I scramble to remain legal on limits every chop. 12 plants. 1 exceeds allowed cured. Was a decent year here. About half that I kept until next harvest in a few days here.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 6, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> There is always the old school method, Add a few seeds and seal with foil. Put on stove until all seeds pop and it's good to go. I believe they called it jiffy pot. View attachment 4735480


I use home made butter for popcorn cooking and flavoring. Siracha salt, onion powder and rally dry grated Asiago. Makes it easier to hang with wife for 2 hours.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Nov 6, 2020)

Inkbirds for temps (65 - 68f) and humidity (60 - 63%) humidifier and a small 350 w cubicle space heater hooked to them and a small fan on low, converts this flower room to my dry space for the next 7 to 10 days.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Nov 6, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Inkbirds for temps (65 - 68f) and humidity (60 - 63%) humidifier and a small 350 w cubicle space heater hooked to them and a small fan on low, converts this flower room to my dry space for the next 7 to 10 days.


Fuck I need to re paint that floor lol


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Nov 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Careful what you wish for. I scramble to remain legal on limits every chop. 12 plants. 1 exceeds allowed cured. Was a decent year here. About half that I kept until next harvest in a few days here.


Man I wish I could be legal. The war on drugs did a number on me. Maybe next decade I can get my record cleared and do something legally.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 6, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Inkbirds for temps (65 - 68f) and humidity (60 - 63%) humidifier and a small 350 w cubicle space heater hooked to them and a small fan on low, converts this flower room to my dry space for the next 7 to 10 days.


I'm loving the coat hangers.

I do that too.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Nov 6, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I'm loving the coat hangers.
> 
> I do that too.


Great to hang and trim fan leaves off too!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 6, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I'm loving the coat hangers.
> 
> I do that too.


If you love that? Try spring steel paper clips and 18" sections of stem. A bit more tidy and practical. Anal retentive here. But I'm using it until you guys show me better. Keep the info and ideas coming.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Nov 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If you love that? Try spring steel paper clips and 18" sections of stem. A bit more tidy and practical. Anal retentive here. But I'm using it until you guys show me better. Keep the info and ideas coming. View attachment 4735541View attachment 4735542


That looks very neat and tidy! Also I dry trim it *looks* to me that you wet trim, so I am trying to just take off fans and then hang the whole plant if I can. I did used to do something similar to this and yes it works amazingly! Great looking stuff by the way man!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Nov 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If you love that? Try spring steel paper clips and 18" sections of stem. A bit more tidy and practical. Anal retentive here. But I'm using it until you guys show me better. Keep the info and ideas coming. View attachment 4735541View attachment 4735542


Also your carbon filter cover looks just like mine did before I couldn't stand it anymore and replaced it. Haha amazing how much dust gets sucked into that thing!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 6, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> That looks very neat and tidy! Also I dry trim it *looks* to me that you wet trim, so I am trying to just take off fans and then hang the whole plant if I can. I did used to do something similar to this and yes it works amazingly! Great looking stuff by the way man!


TY. Last indoor. Always prettier. I still hang whole outdoors after shade strip. But that was dry sift. My quality gets close first trim wet. Then a real trim after cure. And yet a final trim when ready after cure. The second and final trims are amazing keif. No profit here. So I get rewarded with the Wow's and Damn's of my friends. Just my way. I enjoy and you you and all enjoy yours as much.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 6, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Also your carbon filter cover looks just like mine did before I couldn't stand it anymore and replaced it. Haha amazing how much dust gets sucked into that thing!


That's the resins after about 3 weeks from new. Filter air in the grow room always. I buy by the dozen from Chiwan. $1 or 2 each. Just toss them as needed.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Nov 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That's the resins after about 3 weeks from new. Filter air in the grow room always. I buy by the dozen from Chiwan. $1 or 2 each. Just toss them as needed.


Holy shit thats all resin!? lol Jesus do you soak those fuckers in iso??? Hahaha


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Nov 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> TY. Last indoor. Always prettier. I still hang whole outdoors after shade strip. But that was dry sift. My quality gets close first trim wet. Then a real trim after cure. And yet a final trim when ready after cure. The second and final trims are amazing keif. No profit here. So I get rewarded with the Wow's and Damn's of my friends. Just my way. I enjoy and you you and all enjoy yours as much.


Yeah I am no profit either. I grow mainly because I'm old and don't have any connections in my non legal state and also I love it and growing plants in general... and just love cannibas most of all!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 6, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Holy shit thats all resin!? lol Jesus do you soak those fuckers in iso??? Hahaha


Wear Mr. Clean kitchen gloves and dispose of them. More than goodies there I'm sure. I have a seriously clean room in a family setting. I wish.


----------



## DrKiz (Nov 9, 2020)

@BobCajun 

How’s this look homie:

250 for 30 min. Fastest cure ever and waaaay browner than yours. 

What do you think? 10/10?


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 9, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If you love that? Try spring steel paper clips and 18" sections of stem. A bit more tidy and practical. Anal retentive here. But I'm using it until you guys show me better. Keep the info and ideas coming. View attachment 4735541View attachment 4735542


I like those!

I had perfect node alternation last grow, so I just cut the branches above and below the nodes to make a horseshoe shape and hung that over a line in my tent.

This grow my OG's nodes are spacing more like clones, so I'm planning to cut the branches to make "J" hooks for hanging on hangers.

The binder clips would certainly add security against falling.


----------



## MrR. (Nov 9, 2020)

BobCajun said:


> I don't recommend that anyone in North America or Europe ever cure weed or smoke cured weed, it may be harmful or fatal to noobs, hahaha. Noobs can only handle fluorescent green weed. This is not completely fried yet but the curing part is done, took about 48 hours from harvest. Should be done in about another day. You guys have fun waiting around for weeks though.
> 
> View attachment 4697304


Looks like id be quite high from that..... or should I say medicated!


----------



## Gardenator (Nov 9, 2020)

Just finished ALL 17 pages of this thread, now im faded af and lmao, standing and clapping, havent had a laugh like this in a minute lol... Thanks everyone for all the pun this was great


----------



## Gardenator (Nov 10, 2020)

Gardenator said:


> Just finished ALL 17 pages of this thread, now im faded af and lmao, standing and clapping, havent had a laugh like this in a minute lol... Thanks everyone for all the pun this was great


Also id like to add that after thoroughly reading all the important compiled data on here that im now close to masterring speed fermenting my weed to look like tobacco and taste like tears of jesus and puts me into a 6 month coma. I didnt have a heating pad that didnt have plants on it so i used a microwave instead... my cure only takes 3 minutes on nuclear in the microwave guys ill post a tutorial thread later im gonna try this herb first and im not considerring it a win until im puking my guts up from correctly cured herb... thanks bob this was super helpful buddy be sure to look for my 3 minute ferment and cure tutorial thread, ill go into vauge details and trash talk everyone that wonders to my thread. People will become less intelligent and more upset as they continue reading on my non thought out, unplanned, unintellegent, un backed or refferenced materials because out of 8 billion people im the only mofo with this new secret gem method of curing and fermenting my tobaccanabis plants... I wanna be just like you bro im here for ya if you ever want to drive a nail into the stalk of your plants, maybe we could dress all the male plants up as girls and trick them into making flowers instead of pollen, oh i have also been working on a strain that finishes in 7 days, germinates in 10 minutes, 2 days of veg and 5 days of flower, produces 900g in a poorly lit 2x2. Bro we are gonna take this industry by storm with our ground breaking discoveries!!!


----------



## Kerowacked (Nov 10, 2020)

If you do over-dry(it does happen in a 48 hour window or nuclear run), have a big swaller of your favorite libation then breathe into the jars every morning.


----------



## J232 (Nov 10, 2020)

Gardenator said:


> Just finished ALL 17 pages of this thread, now im faded af and lmao, standing and clapping, havent had a laugh like this in a minute lol... Thanks everyone for all the pun this was great


I’m still going to do a side by side, lost my outdoor crop so will be in a few months. Will be a heating pad against the top of my old 400w mag ballast. A race for the the Cajun cure. 

I haven’t forgotten..


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 10, 2020)

BobCajun has left the chat.


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 10, 2020)

Kerowacked said:


> If you do over-dry(it does happen in a 48 hour window or nuclear run), have a big swaller of your favorite libation then breathe into the jars every morning.


Coming to a dispo near you: Rum soaked joints!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 10, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> Coming to a dispo near you: Rum soaked joints!


I actually see nothing wrong with this thought.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 10, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I actually see nothing wrong with this thought.


LOL, like a dipped cigar? I must admit I have been soaked in Rum and smoked pot but never smoked pot soaked in Rum.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 10, 2020)

.


Doug Dawson said:


> LOL, like a dipped cigar? I must admit I have been soaked in Rum and smoked pot but never smoked pot soaked in Rum.
> View attachment 4738990


Yea man, a rum soaked Cannagar


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 10, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> .
> 
> Yea man, a rum soaked Cannagar


I've had mango flavored cartridges to test - I liked them, a bit lower THC to make room for the flavoring agent, so a pretty mellow high.

and, my Son's friend rolls the first and only flavored blunts that I enjoyed,

so maybe a liquor dipped joint / blunt would be good - maybe some Hungarian Absinthe to make it a wrecker!


----------



## firsttimeARE (Nov 10, 2020)

Sure did miss this place *rolls eyes*

Hey guys i have a way of thinking about something that has multiple thoughts but mine is more right cause im so awesome


----------

